# cTiVo Announcement



## mackworth

We're pleased to announce the beta availability of cTiVo, a powerful reincarnation of the iTiVo concept. There's a short article about it here on Mac Observer.

You can download the code at cTiVo Download.

Although there is a issue tracker on the code site, we wanted to use this thread for more informal discussion about any concerns, suggestions, etc.

Hope you like it...

To quote from the Readme:

*cTiVo* is a free Mac application to copy shows from your TiVo Premiere, HD, Series3 or Series2 devices. Simple to set up and use, it will download shows to your Mac, and convert them to many popular formats / devices. It is inspired by the great work done on iTiVo, but written in Cocoa/Objective C for better performance / compatibility.

*cTiVo* is an initial beta; give it a try and tell us what you think. In particular, let us know if you see any problems. We want cTiVo to be a great product for you: simple to use, but powerful in its configurability.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Features similar to iTiVo include:

 Formats include H.264, MPEG2, MPEG1, AVI, decrypt-only, audio-only.
 Target devices include iPhone, iPad, iPod, AppleTV, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PSP, YouTube.
 'Subscriptions' to your regular shows: downloading them whenever new episodes are available.
 Support for different encoders, including HandBrake, mencoder, ffmpeg.
 Download queue for batch processing.
 Optionally show non-downloadable copy-protected shows.
 Automatically remove commercials from downloaded shows.
 Download queue restored when restarting app.
 Display filter in program list.
 Automatic discovery of TiVos using Bonjour.
 Folders optionally created for each series.
 Automatic updates of the software.
 Automatically perform an 'iTunes sync' to your device when the download is completed. With appropriate configuration, in the morning, you will find all your favorite shows from your TiVo loaded onto your iPhone or iPad.
 Manual connect by IP address.
 Detailed info on each show.
 Growl or Apple notifications.
 Scheduling of when the queue will be processed.
 Built-in Elgato Turbo.264 support.
 Generate metadata appropriate for use by tools such as pyTivoX.
 Create subtitle files (.srt) from the closed caption info including removal of commercials.
 Imports iTiVo preferences, including subscriptions and Media Access Key.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Features in addition to iTiVo include:

 Support for multiple TiVos (with same or different Media Access Keys), all displayed/active simultaneously.
 Change download directories for each download.
 Customizable columns; show exactly what you want to see.
 Change conversion formats for each download or subscription.
 Turn on/off iTunes / simultaneous download encoding for each download or subscription.
 Simultaneous downloading from multiple TiVos.
 Show only the encoding formats you actually use.
 Options to prevent sleep or quitting until processing complete.
 More parallel processing, including downloading next show while encoding current one.
 Sorting download and subscription queues.
 Completely customizable encoder options for multiple formats.
 In scheduled use, avoids new operations when end-time reached.
 Drag/drop and contextual menus for ease of use; submit, reschedule, delete all by dragging the shows.
 User-definable ports for TiVos; allows advanced users to access TiVo shows remotely (requires network reconfiguration).
 Spotlight tracking of shows already downloaded by cTiVo
 Fully compatible with OS X Mountain Lion (10.8) and Lion (10.7).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To install:

Download the *cTiVo* application, and drag it to your Applications Folder

*cTiVo* is free to use, and the source is available for anyone to browse and contribute to.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

mackworth said:


> [*] Fully compatible with OS X Mountain Lion (10.8) and Lion (10.7).


Minimum OS is Lion, correct? (Not complaining, just verifying. Wording above is ambiguous)


----------



## mackworth

Yes, that's correct. We use quite a few UI features in Lion.


----------



## tannebil

Where does comskip.ini go? The wiki seems silent on the matter of comskip and I can't find any info about it elsewhere.

I enabled it in the GUI but it only seems to be work when I pick MPEG as the output format. As I understand things, MPEG-4/H.264 support in Comskip is an experimental feature and the OS X implementation uses an old version. If that's the case, could cTivo do a two-step process where it creates an MPEG output file, runs comskip against it, and then transcodes the MPEG version into the final target format?

Also, could there be an option to just generate chapter stops for the commercials instead of cutting them? Since Comskip isn't 100% accurate, the cut files sometimes end up missing part of the program.

That's the process I use on the Windows side using VideoRedo and some utility programs and it gives me good results. I'm trying to get out of Windows which is why I'm interested in cTivo. If you want some functionality ideas, you should take a look at VideoRedo AutoProcessor.


----------



## tannebil

It looks like Comskip only doesn't work with Handbrake transcodes. Is that correct?

The Album field needs to include the season or the sort on some iOS devices and versions will look wonky, e.g. "The Americans, Season 1".

The Season/Episode info is blank for many shows both in CTivo and on the Tivo (a Premiere). VideoRedo Autoprocessor gets the season/episode number from thetvdb.com when it's missing so that's another idea for an enhancement.

Edit: I filed a problem report with Tivo about the missing Season/Episode info. I saw a bunch of posts about the problem at the end of January for a similar problem.


----------



## dscottbuch1

tannebil said:


> Where does comskip.ini go? The wiki seems silent on the matter of comskip and I can't find any info about it elsewhere.
> 
> I enabled it in the GUI but it only seems to be work when I pick MPEG as the output format. As I understand things, MPEG-4/H.264 support in Comskip is an experimental feature and the OS X implementation uses an old version. If that's the case, could cTivo do a two-step process where it creates an MPEG output file, runs comskip against it, and then transcodes the MPEG version into the final target format?
> 
> Also, could there be an option to just generate chapter stops for the commercials instead of cutting them? Since Comskip isn't 100% accurate, the cut files sometimes end up missing part of the program.
> 
> That's the process I use on the Windows side using VideoRedo and some utility programs and it gives me good results. I'm trying to get out of Windows which is why I'm interested in cTivo. If you want some functionality ideas, you should take a look at VideoRedo AutoProcessor.


tannelbill,

Regarding comskip. First, we are currently using comskip 0.92r which I did get to compile on OS X. That said, I haven't really explored the use of any newer features in the later versions of com skip. There is a comskip.ini included in the app bundle which is used by default but in the Format editor you can create a format which points cTiVo to use a comskip.ini of your choosing. In addition to other command line parameter you can specify your own comskip.ini file. This is done in the ComSkip Option entry in the format editor by entering --ini=<full path>/comskip.ini providing the full path to your ini file.
Please note that in using the 0.92r version on OS X, a number of the filters are not working as I would expect (although I'm no expert). Specifically, to get reasonable results I had to basically turn off the uniformity filter by setting non_uniformity=0 and I also found I had to set max_volume=10000.

Regarding the workflow you suggest, that is what is implemented in cTiVo. The .tivo file is downloaded and decrypted to a .mpg file, using tivodecode. That mpg is used for subsequent processing. if the encoder can accept a .edl file (output from comskip), and the user wants to, the mpg file is processed by comskip and the edl file sent to the encoder. HandbrakeCLI and ffmpeg do not accept edl files, mencoder and elgato do.

One nice feature of cTiVo is that it will also edit the .srt (subtitle) files to account for the removal of commercials.

We're looking at the possibility of including the .edl file information as chapter markers but don't have a solution for that in place yet.

Hope off of that help.

scott buchanan


----------



## tannebil

dscottbuch1 said:


> tannelbill,
> 
> Regarding comskip. First, we are currently using comskip 0.92r which I did get to compile on OS X. That said, I haven't really explored the use of any newer features in the later versions of com skip. There is a comskip.ini included in the app bundle which is used by default but in the Format editor you can create a format which points cTiVo to use a comskip.ini of your choosing. In addition to other command line parameter you can specify your own comskip.ini file. This is done in the ComSkip Option entry in the format editor by entering --ini=<full path>/comskip.ini providing the full path to your ini file.
> Please note that in using the 0.92r version on OS X, a number of the filters are not working as I would expect (although I'm no expert). Specifically, to get reasonable results I had to basically turn off the uniformity filter by setting non_uniformity=0 and I also found I had to set max_volume=10000.
> 
> Regarding the workflow you suggest, that is what is implemented in cTiVo. The .tivo file is downloaded and decrypted to a .mpg file, using tivodecode. That mpg is used for subsequent processing. if the encoder can accept a .edl file (output from comskip), and the user wants to, the mpg file is processed by comskip and the edl file sent to the encoder. HandbrakeCLI and ffmpeg do not accept edl files, mencoder and elgato do.
> 
> One nice feature of cTiVo is that it will also edit the .srt (subtitle) files to account for the removal of commercials.
> 
> We're looking at the possibility of including the .edl file information as chapter markers but don't have a solution for that in place yet.
> 
> Hope off of that help.
> 
> scott buchanan


I used cTivo on the latest episode of The Big Bang Theory and, while not perfect, the cut file didn't lose any of the program which is a good start. That was without pointing to the comskip.ini file.

If you are interested in pursuing chaptering, my current flow uses Drax to embed chapter stops into existing mp4 files. It's open source (Windows) but the heavy lifting is done by mp4v2 which is supported on multiple platforms including OS X so making an OS X version of Drax might be fairly easy for someone with the right skill-set.

http://drax.codeplex.com/

https://code.google.com/p/mp4v2/

Converting the EDL file into a Drax compatible format is easy.

I've been using VideoRedo Autoprocessor for a couple of years and the author has had to make a number of tweaks to metadata handling in order to get seasons and episodes to display properly on various iOS devices. I still see problems on occasion, e.g. I've got a couple of shows where all the metadata looks fine in iTunes and AtomicParsley but the episodes are displayed out of sequence on my iPhone/iPad. But only for a couple of shows. It's very odd. The problems encountered and fixed are documented in the VAP discussions on the VideoRedo forum:

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?41-VAP-VideoReDo-Autoprocessor-Program

Another nice feature in VAP is that it embeds artwork for a show from an artwork library (just a set of jpg/png files named ShowName_thumbnail.jpg) when it updates the metadata on the encoded file.

I've been using Handbrake rather than VideoRedo for a variety of reasons but the biggest one currently is that I want output files that have both AAC-LC and 5.1 audio tracks. The AAC track is needed when playing the file on an iOS device and the surround track is used when playing the file on Apple TV. It doesn't look like that's supported by any of your built-in formats. I realize I can do it with a custom HB encode but it might be a nice option for some of your built-ins.


----------



## tannebil

As an aside, I see the season/episode in the HD Menus, just not in the SD Menus and cTivo. Tivo phone support is puzzled by it so they are kicking it over to the technical team to take a look at it.

A couple of possibilities come to mind:

1. The fields are stored redundantly and the the ones used by the SD Menus and cTivo are not getting populated.

2. The fields are stored in something other than clear text and the API/algorithm used to decode them for SD Menus/cTivo is broken for some edge cases.


----------



## wmcbrine

tannebil said:


> As an aside, I see the season/episode in the HD Menus, just not in the SD Menus and cTivo.


In the HDUI, these and other items are derived from the programId. The SDUI uses the actual episodeNumber metadata field. This is only one of many puzzling differences between the SDUI and HDUI, in areas where you'd think they'd be using a common back-end, but they aren't. But, it's normal, and I wouldn't expect it to change.


----------



## kcossabo

tannebil said:


> It looks like Comskip only doesn't work with Handbrake transcodes. Is that correct?
> 
> The Album field needs to include the season or the sort on some iOS devices and versions will look wonky, e.g. "The Americans, Season 1".
> 
> The Season/Episode info is blank for many shows both in CTivo and on the Tivo (a Premiere). VideoRedo Autoprocessor gets the season/episode number from thetvdb.com when it's missing so that's another idea for an enhancement.
> 
> Edit: I filed a problem report with Tivo about the missing Season/Episode info. I saw a bunch of posts about the problem at the end of January for a similar problem.


Thank you, the comskip issue is with HB, picked another and I could select it. With Respect To the Season, KMTTG seems to pick them up but not this one


----------



## Stevesreed

CTivo shows a lot of promise. Is much "slicker" feeling than kmttg, and it has a nice "Don't Sleep" option. (kmttg kept pausing even if just the display went to sleep.)

I seem to have a problem with about 1/2 the encodings not quite finishing. They run for a long time, and the file size is about right, but the queue says the failed and the files are not playable.

It also deletes the decoded files, so there's no easy way to re-encode then. I have to start from downloading them again. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mackworth

@Stevesreed, thanks for the nice thoughts, and sorry to hear about the download problem. To figure out what the issue is, can you send us a detailed log? To do that, turn verbose tracking on in cTivo Preferences, run a few shows until a couple fail, then go to Console>Utilities, filter on cTivo (upper right), Select All, and copy/paste into a file to post on this site. (you can then turn tracking off. You can post the file here, or I can send you my email.


----------



## mackworth

@tannebil, great suggestion! We think we'll be able to add commercial chaptering and embedding subtitles in the next version. On the artwork, where would the thumbnails come from?


----------



## kcossabo

tannebil said:


> I used cTivo on the latest episode of The Big Bang Theory and, while not perfect, the cut file didn't lose any of the program which is a good start. That was without pointing to the comskip.ini file.
> 
> .


tannebil,

what settings did you use on the HandBreak Encoder to achieve this?


----------



## shaown

Looks great so FAR - certainly the painfully slow performance I encountered with iTivo is GONE.
I agree with the enhancement request - we need more present encoding format/settings for new devices. I.e iPad normal, retina, MBA, etc.
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Ok. I'm a very late adopter, with SL still on my main Mac. But I was curious about cTiVo and loaded it on a ML system I also use. 

So far, it looks great. A lot of choices for encoding, almost too many. I need to find a 'cheat sheet' to give me a few best choices. 

One small comment/request. When downloading, there's a progress bar but no countdown timer. There are times I'd like to know when a file transfer will be complete, even if it's a moving target. (i.e. I know the traffic on my network will impact transfer.) 

And last, this avoids whatever the iTiVo issue is with multiple TiVos not transferring. Great job.


----------



## javabird

JoeTaxpayer said:


> One small comment/request. When downloading, there's a progress bar but no countdown timer. There are times I'd like to know when a file transfer will be complete, even if it's a moving target. (i.e. I know the traffic on my network will impact transfer.)


I agree with that. And I'd also like to know the file size.


----------



## mackworth

We'll think about the countdown timer. The filesize is available, just right-click on the title bar of the three different tables to see all the "hidden" columns, just turn on "Size".

Similarly, if there are too many formats, just go into "Edit Formats" and click on "Hide in User Interface" for the ones you don't want to use.


----------



## gonzotek

I posted this in the kmttg thread, but since you guys are using Google Code for downloads too, you might want to know about this:

Heads up for Google Code users! Google is disabling hosted file downloads from Google Code projects:
https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/WhatsNew
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html



> Downloads were implemented by Project Hosting on Google Code to enable open source projects to make their files available for public download. Unfortunately, downloads have become a source of abuse with a significant increase in incidents recently. Due to this increasing misuse of the service and a desire to keep our community safe and secure, we are deprecating downloads.


More detail at the links above.


----------



## mackworth

Yes, we're sorry about that. Apparently, the overwhelming number of cTivo beta downloads has exceeded Google's ability to handle that kind of traffic. 

We're reviewing our options...


----------



## tannebil

Sorry for the delay but I've been away for a few weeks.

My Handbrake CLI dual audio stream rips is:

-f mp4 -4 -w 960 -e x264 -q 20 --vfr -r 29.97 --pfr -a 1,1 -E faac,copy:ac3 -6 dpl2,auto -R Auto,Auto -B 160,auto -D 2.0,2.0 -x b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50 --verbose=1

It's a much higher quality rip than needed for an iPhone/iPad but looks great when played on an Apple TV. I decided that I'd take the file size hit to get a single file that looked good on ATV and still worked with my iOS devices. It also means that if I use AirPlay with my ATV, the video looks great (although I only get stereo sound).

Another recent glitch I've encountered with metadata is that the track number has to be set to the episode number or the episodes on iOS6 will sort alphabetically by episode name rather than in episode number sequence.

Most of my artwork was downloaded from thetvdb.com. VideoRedo AutoProcessor looks for jpg/png artwork in files named "<show title>_thumbnail" located in a folder set in the program preferences.


----------



## javabird

mackworth said:


> We'll think about the countdown timer. The filesize is available, just right-click on the title bar of the three different tables to see all the "hidden" columns, just turn on "Size".


Thanks, I found it. I had already tried right-clicking on just about everything else to see if the info was hidden, I just hadn't thought about the column headers.


----------



## tannebil

The issue with the Videos app needing an Album field with "<show name>, Season x" came up with iOS5 on an iPad3. I retested and the problem doesn't exist in iOS6 (latest version of iOS6 tested on an iPhone 4S and an iPad Mini) or iOS5 (latest version of iOS5 tested on an iPod Touch (3rd Generation). Unfortunately, I no longer have an iPad running iOS5 so I can't retest it.


----------



## mackworth

> Another recent glitch I've encountered with metadata is that the track number has to be set to the episode number, or the episodes on iOS6 will sort alphabetically by episode name rather than in episode number sequence.


We'll add this.



> Most of my artwork was downloaded from thetvdb.com. VideoRedo AutoProcessor looks for jpg/png artwork in files named "<show title>_thumbnail" located in a folder set in the program preferences.


Just to clarify, you're downloading these files manually, correct? I don't see anything in thetvdb.com API to get them.


----------



## tannebil

I am manually downloading my images from a variety of sources. Most are from thetvdb.com but sometimes I prefer an image from elsewhere. 

There's usually a dozen or so different images on the thetvdb.com to pick from so I don't see it being an automated process. iFlicks gets a default image from thetvdb.com somehow but the results have not been satisfactory. iFlicks does a pretty good job with completing the rest of the metadata though.

One challenge with using thetvdb.com for metadata is that you need a system for handing mismatches between the show and episode names in TiVo and in thetvdb.com. For example, there are two shows named "Castle" in thetvdb.com so you have to use "Castle (2009)" to get the current show. Hawai Five-O is another example. Similar problems exist with episode names.

A nice enhancement would be to be able to have the option to use different images for different seasons by including the season number in the file name, e.g. fringe.jpg is the default image but if fringe_S02.jpg exists, it's used for season 2 episodes.

I ran a five shows through cTiVo Beta 3 yesterday using my custom Handbrake configuration (HB version 0.9.9 w/ a custom encode) and it worked great. Nice work.


----------



## tannebil

How do I get just a decrypted TiVo file? If I use the encoding format "Decrypted TiVo Show", I get a .mpg file rather than a .tivo file.

Edit: Actually, sometimes I get an .mpg file and sometimes I get a .tivo file so maybe there's a bug somewhere. Restarting cTiVo seems to give .tivo files until I cancel a download. After that, I get .mpg files.

Edit2: It's not as simple as that as now I'm getting .mpg files even after a restart.


----------



## mackworth

Technically, I would argue that .mpg is correct, as the file as created by tivo is indeed an mpeg format, albeit MPEG2. In fact, a .tivo file is really an mpeg file as well, but still encrypted with your MAK. Regardless, .mpg is what cTivo is supposed to be creating.

As background on extensions, with different encoders, we either do sequential encoding or simultaneous (depending on whether it is designed to accept an input file from a pipe). So for Handbrake, we mark the original downloaded file as .tivo, then the decrypted file as .tivo.mpg, then the "encoded" version as .mpg. With encoders that can support pipes , we use a buffer file .bin where necessary. 

To avoid creating a whole separate code path for decrypt-only files, we use a "encoder" that simply renames the .tivo.mpg file to .mpg. So, the odd thing would be if you got a .tivo file from the decode-only process. Maybe this was an in-process file on the HB side? FYI, this whole area is being redone to improve parallelism as much as possible in the next version. 

To confirm that you're getting a decode-only version, look at the file size of the .mpg file, it should be essentially the same on disk as on your tivo (shown as "size" column in cTivo; possibly a hidden column).


----------



## wmcbrine

mackworth said:


> In fact, a .tivo file is really an mpeg file as well, but still encrypted with your MAK.


Plus the header, with the metadata.

It's possible to create an unencrypted .TiVo file, which is just the header file plus the MPEG. I don't personally find this format useful, but some people do.


----------



## tannebil

The metadata is important to me because I'm taking the file and feeding into a Windows process that uses the metadata to populate the .m4v file. Encrypted or unencrypted doesn't really matter to my process.

I was trying to trick cTiVo by setting "don't delete tmp files" in advanced settings to leave the .tivo file behind. It worked for a bit but doesn't seem to be working now.


----------



## SeanC

Thanks for posting this. I used it to get the whole season of Brickleberry onto my Ipad, couldn't have been easier.


----------



## tannebil

I hacked a temporary solution by using a custom encode that uses Handbrake to encode just a minute of the show and doesn't delete tmp file. That leaves the .tivo file behind and I can use a folder action to copy it to my Windows box.


----------



## mackworth

By metadata, you mean the XML that the Tivo provides (originalAirDate, actors and all that stuff)? There's a separate option (Export XML metadata) which saves the .XML file as it comes over from the tivo. We don't get that from the .tivo file, it's pulled down separately


----------



## javabird

I just noticed the Alpha version of cTivo is now available. I'm downloading it now and will be trying it out.


----------



## tannebil

I'm using the alpha and it has been rock solid. I'm using a custom Handbrake encode to get mp4 files with both stereo and 5.1 audio tracks.


----------



## mackworth

We have indeed released the alpha version of 2.1, currently only as a manual download. After a few weeks in the wild, we will push out a beta update via the automatic update. Available at http://ctivo.googlecode.com

Some of the major changes are:

Higher performance workflow (increased parallelism, memory buffering)
 Subscriptions across multiple Tivo's, including controls on which Tivo, resolution, suggestions, or ALL to download all shows recorded.
 Commercials optionally marked as MPEG chapters to allow easy skipping without losing info
 Subtitles and artwork optionally embedded in the file.
 theTVDB integration to improve season/episode information and artwork
And many other bug fixes and polishing improvements...


----------



## mackworth

And with some very positive feedback about reliability from the initial users, we've now officially released 2.1. Let us know what you think, or if there's any problems or suggestions...


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

It seems comskip for linux is now at version 0.93e. Can you provide any guidance on how you got it to build? I'd like the latest and greatest...

Thanks.


----------



## kingmob

I just started trying cTiVo as a replacement for KMTTG. I was hopeful that I would finally be able to get comskip to work, which I was never able to do with KMTTG. Unfortunately, that hasn't turned out to be the case, although it's much nicer to use.

Every time I try to transfer a file and use comskip, the transfer fails. I have tried fixing permissions, and that had no effect. I also haven't been able to use cTiVo to convert videos to another format. That also fails. All that I've been able to get working is transferring and decrypting.

If I can provide you with logs or other info, please let me know. I'd really like to get the other features working, since the application looks great otherwise.


----------



## tannebil

I've encoded hundreds of shows with cTiVo from a Premiere, an S3, and an HD and have only encountered a few shows where cTiVo couldn't handle them so cTiVo does work. We just need to figure out why it doesn't work for you.

What model TiVo are you using? Are you transferring HD or SD shows?

What version of OS X are you using?

How much free space on your system drive?

What encoding format are you using? Does the same thing happen when you encode using a Handbrake format?

The one consistent problem has been with MLB Extra Innings games on a Premiere. SD recordings are fine but HD recordings always fail. The one thing I noticed is that on Verizon FIOS, the HD recordings are in H.264 rather than MPG.

What all the problem shows have had in common is that I can't download them using the web interface either. cTiVo uses the same mechanism for download so that's not too surprising. They also failed when I tried to use KKTMG instead of cTiVo. TiVo Desktop Manager on Windows uses a different mechanism and all my problem downloads can be downloaded using TDM.

One twitchy bit is that the TiVo's don't seem to clean-up canceled transfers very well. If I cancel a few downloads in cTiVo, all downloads will start failing. TiVo seems to eventually get things cleaned up but I end up rebooting the TiVo half the time and avoid canceling transfers. This seems to be a bigger problem with my HD/S3 TiVo's than my Premiere.

Also, TDM and cTiVo cannot be transferring simultaneously. The cTiVo download will fail immediately.

However, if you are able to successfully download and decrypt, it sounds like something in the encode process. Are you able to encode downloaded files using the Handbrake GUI?


----------



## kingmob

Thanks for the reply! Here are the details.

TiVo HD.

Mac OS X 10.8.4.

160 GB free on the system disk.

For comskip, I tried encoding with MPEG-2 HD. I also tried encoding with the HandBrake Apple TV setting (without comskip) and that failed also. Manual encoding with HandBrake 0.9.9 x86_64 (2013051800) works fine. I was able to download files just using the Decrypted TiVo Show setting.

If it matters, I use Comcast, and the shows that I've tried transferring and using comskip on and/or transcoding have been from BBCA and AMC.

I should also note that cTiVo also doesn't seem to be able to save my TiVo's MAK. I've tried deleting the plist file a couple of times, but that hasn't helped.

Let me know if there's more info that I can provide.


----------



## javabird

I have a TivoHD and Mac OS 10.8.4 also and it has been working for me using the AppleTV encoder. I don't have BBCA but I've had success with shows on AMC and others. cTivo version 2.1


----------



## tannebil

kingmob, just to be clear, if you quit cTiVo, delete ~/library/preferences/com.cTiVo.cTiVo.plist, restart cTiVo, enter the MAK when prompted for it, see the list of shows on the TiVo, quit cTiVo, and start the start cTiVo, it prompts you for the MAK again?

The log files are in ~/library/logs/ctivo and the logging level is set in advanced preferences (hold down option while you click on the CTiVo menu item). The logs are large and the best way I've found to look at them is using grep in a terminal window.

If you use the memcode formats, e.g. AppleTV, cTiVo does the encode as the show downloads so you'll see "Tracking encode" and "Tracking decrypt" messages mixed together. If you use a Handbrake format, e.g. "Handbrake AppleTV", it does the download/decrypt followed by the encode. The later might make it easier to see the problem.

Make a short recording on your TiVo (2-3 minutes), crank the log levels up, run a download, quit cTiVo as soon as it fails, and start poking around in the log file to see if you see where the problem lies.

The encode failures I've seen have usually been due to the encoder stalling and the encode timing out. Handbrake has been a particular issue as it remixes at the end of the encode and cTiVo sees the delay as a time-out. I think the timeout is 7 minutes which has been plenty of time for my encodes. What kind of Mac are you using?


----------



## kingmob

Yes, if I delete the plist with cTiVo closed, open cTiVo, enter the MAK, quit cTiVo, and open it again, cTiVo asks for the MAK again.

[Side point: for me, if cTiVo is asking for the MAK, I can't access other parts of the application, like the preferences. i don't know if that's the intended behavior, but I'd like to be able to dismiss the MAK entry window.]

i tried doing two encodes with a 3-minute recording: Handbrake AppleTV and MPEG2 HD with comskip. Both completed without error. Since it was such a short file, it's difficult to tell how well comskip worked, but at least it didn't fail.

i then tried doing MPEG2 HD and comskip on a 15-minute recording. That failed. here's a small part of the log where errors first start to occur.If that's not useful info, let me know, and I'll keep looking through the log.

Thanks for the help! Sorry for the delay responding--busy week.



Spoiler






Code:


Configured Task Chain: dataSource: (null)
dataSink: (null)
Number of Task Levels: 1
---------------------------------------
This level has 1 tasks
Task Name: encode
Does not require input pipe
Does not require output pipe
Standard Input: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x7fa4ddd54550>
Standard Output: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x7fa4ddd54550>
Standard Error: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x7fa4ddd549f0>
basename = (null)
outputFilePath = (null)
logFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//encodeAqua TV Show Show- Working Stiffs.txt
errorFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//encodeAqua TV Show Show- Working Stiffs.err
File Handles: output: 0x0; error: 0x7fa4ddd549f0, logFileRead:0x7fa4ddd542a0, logFileWrite:0x7fa4ddd54550 
Tracking RegEx = (null)
Has completionHandler
Has progressCalc
Has startupHandler
2013-09-16 23:46:37:292 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Starting task encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:37:293 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPath:ofObject:change:context:@82>Changing DL status of Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs (Bandit) to Encoding (7)
2013-09-16 23:46:37:293 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2013-09-16 23:46:37:293 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2013-09-16 23:46:37:302 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:37:803 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:37:803 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report:   Current: V: 6.17  A: 6.14     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 6.21  A: 6.17     
2013-09-16 23:46:37:803 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:38:303 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:38:303 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 10.64  A: 10.60     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 10.68  A: 10.63     
2013-09-16 23:46:38:303 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:38:805 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:38:805 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 13.95  A: 13.90     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 14.00  A: 13.95     
2013-09-16 23:46:38:805 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
1970-01-01 00:00:00:305 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:39:305 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 17.92  A: 17.88     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 17.95  A: 17.91     
2013-09-16 23:46:39:305 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:39:806 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:39:806 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 23.21  A: 23.16     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 23.26  A: 23.21     
2013-09-16 23:46:39:806 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-17 23:46:40:306 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:40:306 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 28.21  A: 28.17     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 28.26  A: 28.22     
2013-09-16 23:46:40:306 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:40:808 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:40:808 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 33.97  A: 33.92     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 34.02  A: 33.97     
2013-09-16 23:46:40:808 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:41:308 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:41:308 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report: rrent: V: 54.15  A: 54.12     
EDL SKIP: Start: 0.00  End: 58.36   Current: V: 54.19  A: 54.15     
2013-09-16 23:46:41:309 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:41:810 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:41:810 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report:  1min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]
Pos:   0.1s      2f ( 5%)  0.45fps Trem:   1min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]
2013-09-16 23:46:41:810 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:42:311 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:42:311 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report:  1min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]
Pos:   0.1s      3f ( 5%)  0.64fps Trem:   1min   0mb  A-V:0.002 [0:0]
2013-09-16 23:46:42:311 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:42:812 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:42:812 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report:  1min   0mb  A-V:0.001 [0:0]
Pos:   0.2s      6f ( 5%)  1.10fps Trem:   1min   0mb  A-V:0.003 [0:0]
2013-09-16 23:46:42:812 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2013-09-16 23:46:43:312 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
2013-09-16 23:46:43:312 MTDownload>[email protected]>Encode progress with Rx failed for task encoder for show Aqua TV Show Show: Working Stiffs
Encoder report:  1min   0mb  A-V:0.002 [0:0]
Pos:   0.3s      8f ( 5%)  1.35fps Trem:   1min   0mb  A-V:0.002 [0:0]
2013-


----------



## tannebil

Just to warn you, I'm not one of the developers. They appear to be busy at the moment but maybe we can figure something out. Here's a couple of other things you might check.

Handbrake clearly hates the file for some reason. I've never seen those error messages before. If you do an Edit/Edit Formats/Formats and select the Handbrake Apple TV format, does it look like the attached screen?

Change the advanced preferences to enable "Don't delete tmp files". You should end up with an mpg file in /tmp/ctivo after the download completes. Can you manually encode it using Handbrake?

You also might want to turn off comskip until we get encoding working.


----------



## kingmob

I didn't have access to my computer for a bit and just got back to it.

The Handbrake Apple TV format settings look the same as in your photo.

I tried enabling the "Don't delete tmp files" setting, and then downloading and converting a 15-minute recording using the Handbrake Apple TV format. The download and conversion when fine! Do you have a suggestion for another experiment?

Sorry for confusing you for one of the developers. I should have checked usernames.

One other thing, in the Handbrake Apple TV format, is cTiVo using the Apple TV 2 preset in Handbrake? It looked like it in the advanced settings, but I wasn't sure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tannebil

It just passes the parameters in options field so the built-in "Handbrake Apple TV" format is using the "AppleTV 2" Handbrake preset.

I've noticed recently that if I'm hammering my system with other tasks, I see a lot more failures. Is there other processor or disk intensive tasks running on your system? What model Mac are you using? How much RAM?

A long-shot is your Energy Saver settings. Is "Put hard disks to sleep when possible checked"? Is "Disable Sleep" checked in the cTiVo Preferences? Are you just using an internal disk or do you have one or more external drives? Not sure how any of these could effect cTiVo when it's downloading a show but worth a quick check.

If you use a Handbrake format, cTiVo does the download and then does the encode. Do your failures happen after the download or the encode?

Something else you can try is to create a new format from "iPhone" and uncheck "Can run download and encode at the same time". Now try this process:

Set the debug log levels to Verbose 
Quit cTiVo
Delete the log files
Start cTiVo
Download a 30 minute show
As soon as the download fails, quit cTiVo
Find the point where it failed and maybe we can narrow it down


----------



## Delegator

cTivo 2.2 (451), TiVo Roamio Plus, and TiVo Premiere&#8230;

First time I have used cTivo since getting my Roamio, and I am unable to transfer any shows from the new Roamio. My two Premieres work fine, but any show on the Roamio fails to transfer, and just keeps retrying continually. Note that I can see the list of shows, I just can't transfer them.

I have checked my logs folder, and there is no error produced until I kill the transfer (and then it just says that the show wasn't found after finishing encoding). I tried relating the plist and re-setting all my options, to no avail.

My workaround is going to be transferring shows from Roamio to Premier, and then to my Mac, but does anybody have an idea why transfer from the Roamio isn't working?


----------



## mackworth

We haven't had any reports of problems. Given that your other TiVos are working fine, first thing I would try would be to reboot the Roamio to make sure its internal file server is ok. If that doesn't work, increase the logging level (in Preferences) to get more detail about what's going on. Any time you're trying to figure out a problem, set it to at least Major. In this case, I would set it to Detail or even Verbose, then try running a sample transfer. If it's not obvious, please post the logs (or the relevant section) and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Welshdog

I'm trying out this app - looks great! However, I need to convert for iPad and I don't see iPad as a Video Format. Can I just use one of the existing formats or is there something else I can do? Thanks.


----------



## mackworth

The AppleTV one works very well!


----------



## BriHiFi

is there a way to include the metadata (not in a separate file) when exporting using the "Decrypt TiVo Show" Video Format straight into elgato turbo.264 HD app for editing. Even though TiVo reports the season/episode info wrong sometimes. That would save a lot of time for me. Even though it's a long process, this procedure produces the best result in iTunes. Decrypt, edit video, Subler (add HD tag, subtitles and chapters) and MetaX then send to iTunes. 

Thanks, Brian
BTW, cTiVo is a Great App!


----------



## jrs1968

Is there any way to get cTiVo subscriptions to not download shows that are recorded as suggestions? 

For example, I have a season pass for brooklyn99, set up to record only new episodes. I also have a cTiVo subscription for those shows. Well, there were a few re-runs on, which the TiVo recorded on its own, as suggestions. cTiVo knows they were suggestions (because it shows a different status icon for those) .

It would be nice to have a "skip suggestions" option for subscriptions.


----------



## mackworth

Yes, that's built in. First, the default for whether a subscription records suggestions is whether you're displaying suggestions at the time you create the subscription.

Secondly, you can then edit this later. Do a right-click on the title bar of the Subscriptions table, and you can show/hide the various columns of the subscriptions. One of the columns is Suggestions. Turn it off for those subscriptions that you don't want to record suggestions.

Similarly, you can filter for SD or HD only or which Tivo it's recorded on.


----------



## jrs1968

mackworth said:


> Yes, that's built in. First, the default for whether a subscription records suggestions is whether you're displaying suggestions at the time you create the subscription.
> 
> Secondly, you can then edit this later. Do a right-click on the title bar of the Subscriptions table, and you can show/hide the various columns of the subscriptions. One of the columns is Suggestions. Turn it off for those subscriptions that you don't want to record suggestions.
> 
> Similarly, you can filter for SD or HD only or which Tivo it's recorded on.


Yay! Thanks. I didn't realize that there were more columns.


----------



## chmedly

I've finally gotten up and running with a mavericks mac with ctivo. I'm particularly excited to use the com skip function (commercials are starting to affect my mental health) but I'm finding that mp4 formatted conversions aren't playing back in surround; only stereo. I assume that there is a option in the mencode settings that needs to be set for 5.1? I'm just not clear on how that works. Any suggestions?


----------



## tannebil

chmedly said:


> I've finally gotten up and running with a mavericks mac with ctivo. I'm particularly excited to use the com skip function (commercials are starting to affect my mental health) but I'm finding that mp4 formatted conversions aren't playing back in surround; only stereo. I assume that there is a option in the mencode settings that needs to be set for 5.1? I'm just not clear on how that works. Any suggestions?


Use the Handbrake Apple TV encode instead and you'll get both stereo and 5.1 audio.


----------



## chmedly

I just tried this format and found that the skip com option can't be clicked (in the download queue). Also, what is the resolution and bit rate of the the handbrake apple tv setting?


----------



## tannebil

Select "Mark Commercials" under the Options menu. Once a download is active in the queue, you can't change it in the queue.

I use the AppleTV" Handbrake preset in a custom format and my HD shows are 960x540 with a bit rate around 2.5-2.7mbps (~900MB-1.1GB/hr). I can't really see a quality difference with most shows between watching the original version on my TiVo (Comcast cable) and the cTiVo version on my Apple TV. I have an older 61" JVC LCoS projection set so that might effect my quality opinion. Programs with a lot of action fare the worst but are still acceptable.

The built-in cTiVo preset for "Handbrake Apple TV" uses the Handbrake "AppleTV 2" preset which has a resolution of 1280x720. I don't find the improved quality to be worth the trade-off of larger files and longer encodes times in my situation where I watch on an iPhone, iPad, and Apple TV.

The Handbrake settings are documented here:

https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets


----------



## chmedly

tannebil said:


> Select "Mark Commercials" under the Options menu. Once a download is active in the queue, you can't change it in the queue.


My trick on most formats is to pause the queue and then add a show and click the com skip option in the queue window. But I couldn't get the handbrake apple tv format to work (com skip is still greyed out) so I made a copy of the handbrake Apple TV format and named it something else. Then I clicked the "can skip" box and saved it. Shows download and convert ok (even seems to preserve the lip-sync correctly which I can't say for some other formats) but it doesn't skip the commercials. Any suggestions? Do I need to put a code in the com skip field of my custom format?


----------



## tannebil

It doesn't skip the commercials by cutting them out. Instead, it adds chapter marks at the beginning and end of each group of commercials. You have to do an "advance to the next chapter" when commercials start. The way that works is device dependent. On an Apple TV, you hit down-arrow and a scrub bar will appear at the bottom showing the chapter marks. Hit a right-arrow to go the the next chapter or a left-arrow to go to the previous one.

My experience is that comskip works about 95% of the time and, when it works, I almost always find the chapter marks are in the right place.


----------



## BankZ

Is this still actively under development? Would people recommend this over kmttg for the mac? Can you delete shows with this?


----------



## chmedly

tannebil said:


> It doesn't skip the commercials by cutting them out. Instead, it adds chapter marks at the beginning and end of each group of commercials. You have to do an "advance to the next chapter" when commercials start. The way that works is device dependent. On an Apple TV, you hit down-arrow and a scrub bar will appear at the bottom showing the chapter marks. Hit a right-arrow to go the the next chapter or a left-arrow to go to the previous one.
> 
> My experience is that comskip works about 95% of the time and, when it works, I almost always find the chapter marks are in the right place.


I'm not having much luck. Been trying to get comskip and the handbrake formats to create chapter marks and most of the time the resulting file is just one chapter. And even if it did work, I'm hoping to stream my shows back to my tv with a chromecast which will likely require dlna streaming and dlna doesn't really support chapters. So, I'm a bit stuck at the moment. I'm curious if there is a way to modify the h.264 formats that come in ctivo to encode with different audio settings. Does anyone have a custom format they might be willing to share? Is there an online repository of custom ctivo formats?


----------



## javabird

Is anyone else having trouble with Audio synch issues? cTivo worked perfectly for me until I upgraded to a new MacBook Pro (OS 10.9.2). Now having synch issues, especially on PBS channel. Have tried using both AppleTV and Handbrake settings.


----------



## tannebil

I'm not aware of any options for actually cutting commercials in OS X but have not looked that closely since cTiVo chapter stops are exactly what I want. My guess is that you'd need to integrate something from Windows into your process using a virtual machine. I've used VideoRedo quite a bit on Windows and it works pretty well. On all the programs that actually cut the commercials, you've got to be willing to accept that on occasion, you are going to lose some of the material as well. No auto detect program is going to be 100%.

Are your programs SD or HD? I've found the commercial marking to work much better with HD shows.


----------



## tannebil

javabird said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Audio synch issues? cTivo worked perfectly for me until I upgraded to a new MacBook Pro (OS 10.9.2). Now having synch issues, especially on PBS channel. Have tried using both AppleTV and Handbrake settings.


Have you tried downloading the native file and manually ripping it in Handbrake? If the native file doesn't have the problem and the Handbrake rip does, you can get some help over on the Handbrake forums. Make sure you read about the problem submittal process on the HB forums. They can be a little prickly if you don't submit all the required information in the your post.

If it's happening with both Handbrake and the other encoder option, it sounds more like an OS X configuration problem.


----------



## javabird

tannebil said:


> Have you tried downloading the native file and manually ripping it in Handbrake? If the native file doesn't have the problem and the Handbrake rip does, you can get some help over on the Handbrake forums. Make sure you read about the problem submittal process on the HB forums. They can be a little prickly if you don't submit all the required information in the your post.
> 
> If it's happening with both Handbrake and the other encoder option, it sounds more like an OS X configuration problem.


That's a great idea. I will try that.


----------



## chmedly

HD television shows mostly. What I'm working with now is:
A) itivo on a snow leopard computer (osX 10.6.8) since itivo has the decrypt/copy option
B) manually convert with handbrake (still experimenting if this is necessary)
C) serve with plex media server
D) plex android app on my handset for control
E) Chromecast back to my TV setup

This seems like it will work but I'm finding that my 10.6.8 computer doesn't seem to hold up to the on the fly transcoding (Plex transcodes for the sake of Chromecast compatibility). During my tests so far it pauses every once in awhile during the show. I'm experimenting with different handbrake options to find something that works well. I do think I'll eventually want to move to the latest os (10.9) so I wish that ctivo had a decrypt option that would cut commercials like the old itivo does.


----------



## tannebil

A Snow Leopard machine is going to be a tough row to hoe. cTiVo seems to like fast hardware and support teams like more recent software. I updated my 2011 dual core Mini to a 2012 quad core Mini and reliability improved dramatically.

You might be able to tweak cTiVo to leave a comskip "cut" file that you can use to cut the file. Use cTiVo to do the download and build your own process to mark and cut the commercials. Comskip can be extracted easily enough from the cTiVo package if trying to hack it in cTiVo gets too ugly.

It feel like you are trying to do things the hard way. If you are not targeting the Apple ecosystem, maybe you should just drop $400 on a Windows box that will run circles around a Snow Leopard era Mac. There are lots more tools available in Windows to do what you want. cTiVo is a great solution if you want something that "just works" but you have greater ambitions. I had a solid Windows process that I abandoned for cTiVo because I got tired of the support work and wanted to get out of Windows but it was faster and more flexible than cTiVo will ever be.


----------



## javabird

javabird said:


> That's a great idea. I will try that.


The audio was out of synch in the decrypted file - checked a few other PBS downloads and it seems it's a problem with that station especially.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Any ideas why my Tivo is listed in cTivo but none of my recorded shows are?


----------



## tannebil

Never heard of that problem before. Have you looked in the log files? Try increasing the logging level and restarting cTiVo.


----------



## tannebil

BankZ said:


> Is this still actively under development? Would people recommend this over kmttg for the mac? Can you delete shows with this?


AKAIK, the developers are still working on it. It went through a busy six month period getting to a solid release but there hasn't been an update since last July. It's quite stable and reliable (at least for me) so the lack of recent activity has not been an issue. There are things that don't work for people and there's some give and take over in the code repository.

https://code.google.com/p/ctivo/

I used kmttg a bit and it worked OK. Lots of options and fiddly bits for people that enjoy that sort of thing. cTiVo is more a "just works" kind of program. If it does what you want, it's great. If you want to do something a bit different, it's not as flexible. I think most of the kmttg activity is in Windows rather than OS X.

I'm not aware of any way to delete shows off a TiVo with cTiVo or any other PC/Mac program.


----------



## jrs1968

Hi-

Is there any way to boost the volume with cTivo? I was watching a couple of transferred shows on the airplane and I had to have the volume maxed out to even hear anything.


----------



## tannebil

You can try creating a custom Handbrake encode and tweaking the setting for dynamic range and/or gain.

-D, --drc <float> Apply extra dynamic range compression to the audio,
making soft sounds louder. Range is 1.0 to 4.0
(too loud), with 1.5 - 2.5 being a useful range.
Separated by commas for more than one audio track.
--gain <float> Amplify or attenuate audio before encoding. Does
NOT work with audio passthru (copy). Values are in
dB. Negative values attenuate, positive values
amplify. A 1 dB difference is barely audible.


----------



## jrs1968

yeah, but won't that break comskip?


----------



## tannebil

No. Comskip works fine with Handbrake encodes.


----------



## mackworth

@chemedly. My apologies and thanks to tannebil for his help; I haven't been getting notifications of messages here, so just happened to check today. To answer several of your questions:

1) AFAIK, mencoder does not handle 5.1 transfer, but I'm not an expert. If you find out differently on their sites, you can easily add a cTiVo format that will provide whatever command line they need. Let us know and we'll add it to the core formats as well.

2) Handbrake cannot take a SRT file and cut the file for you, as mencoder can. Unlike that video editing, cTiVo itself optionally adds the commercial mark track after conversion for any MP4 file. I agree with tannebil that process is much better than cutting, as any mistakes by comskip are a problem that can't be fixed after cutting.

3) Telling cTiVo that Handbrake can skip commercials only causes the command line options to Handbrake, it won't actually get it to do it. 

4) No need to pause the queue, just select the skip option in either Preferences or the menu to get it to apply that option to all future selections.

Finally, "if there is a way to modify the h.264 formats that come in ctivo to encode with different audio settings". Yes, you should be able to use any of the encoders with any command settings you want; however, we cTiVo developers are NOT experts on those settings. We inherited a bunch with iTiVo and have updated them as we've gotten information from the field. So...if you find a setting that does what you want from those communities, you should be able to use it with cTiVo. Would love to have you submit that kind of information back to the site.


----------



## mackworth

rjgibson0066 said:


> Any ideas why my Tivo is listed in cTivo but none of my recorded shows are?


Well, one possibility is that those are all either copy-protected, or TiVo Suggestions. Both of those can be filtered (or not) in the Options menu, but they will still show up in the TiVo's count. (You can also do a Find which will filter, but your screenshot obviously shows that isn't the case here).

If that's not it, that's very odd. The count shows that we've received the show's information, so if it's not showing in the table, that's very strange. Let me know and we'll figure it out.


----------



## mackworth

BankZ said:


> Is this still actively under development? Would people recommend this over kmttg for the mac? Can you delete shows with this?


Yes, it is actively under development and support. Like many open-source projects, we had to move from googleCode, as they are going to cut off downloading. It's now at:

https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo

And there's a beta release of the next version there.

Versus kmttg, as one of cTiVo's developers, I might be a tad biased.  On the other hand, I use kmttg regularly as well. tannebill is correct; our target was to rewrite and update iTiVo's file transfer ability, making it faster and more comprehensive without losing its ease of use. So we have a lot more Mac-like features (drag/drop, view in Finder, etc) with more simplicity and automation than KMTTG (no need to load details etc), but we don't support any TiVo management or remote control features (such as deleting files), and obviously, we're Mac only.


----------



## mackworth

chmedly said:


> HD television shows mostly. What I'm working with now is:
> A) itivo on a snow leopard computer (osX 10.6.8) since itivo has the decrypt/copy option
> B) manually convert with handbrake (still experimenting if this is necessary)
> C) serve with plex media server
> D) plex android app on my handset for control
> E) Chromecast back to my TV setup
> 
> This seems like it will work but I'm finding that my 10.6.8 computer doesn't seem to hold up to the on the fly transcoding (Plex transcodes for the sake of Chromecast compatibility). During my tests so far it pauses every once in awhile during the show. I'm experimenting with different handbrake options to find something that works well. I do think I'll eventually want to move to the latest os (10.9) so I wish that ctivo had a decrypt option that would cut commercials like the old itivo does.


Well, first, we don't support Snow Leopard at all. That's very surprising, though. I didn't know that path would work with iTiVo. It must run it through an encoder to do that; which one is being called?

So, I pulled up the original iTiVo formats, and you're right. There is one called decrypt/copy that does support comskip. Basically, it's running it through mencoder with the following options, so you could create the same format in cTiVo:

VideoOptions: -ovc copy -of mpeg -mpegopts format=mpeg2:tsaf:muxrate=36000 -noskip -mc 0 -forceidx

AudioOptions: -oac copy
OtherOptions: -hr-edl-seek
iTunes: false
Comskip: Yes


----------



## tannebil

mackworth said:


> 3) Telling cTiVo that Handbrake can skip commercials only causes the command line options to Handbrake, it won't actually get it to do it.


Hugh, Can you expand on this explanation a bit? Are you drawing a distinction between marking commercials and skipping (cutting?) commercials? I don't check the "can skip commercials" box in my custom Handbrake formats but do select "Mark Commercials" under Options and commercial marking works fine.

Actually there is one oddity lately with commercial marking. The marking looks fine in iTunes but doesn't work consistently on my iPad with the exact same files. Typically, it will work fine for the first couple of marks but then it will start acting like there is a mark every couple of seconds. I have not had a chance to look at it closely to see what's actually in the file container. Just thought I'd mention it in case it's something you've seen.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## mackworth

tannebil said:


> Hugh, Can you expand on this explanation a bit? Are you drawing a distinction between marking commercials and skipping (cutting?) commercials? I don't check the "can skip commercials" box in my custom Handbrake formats but do select "Mark Commercials" under Options and commercial marking works fine.
> 
> Actually there is one oddity lately with commercial marking. The marking looks fine in iTunes but doesn't work consistently on my iPad with the exact same files. Typically, it will work fine for the first couple of marks but then it will start acting like there is a mark every couple of seconds. I have not had a chance to look at it closely to see what's actually in the file container. Just thought I'd mention it in case it's something you've seen.
> 
> Thanks, Bill


Yes, skipping (aka cutting) and marking are very different. In both cases, we run comskip on the decrypted file. In the skipping case, the resulting edit list is then provided to the encoder to completely remove the video segments from the file. Thus the file is smaller, and no action is required to jump over those segments. In the marking case, after the file is converted, cTiVo itself adds the chapter marker information to the file as a separate track (a feature of MP4 files), making it easy to jump over commercial segments, but possible to back up if there's a mistake. This also means that the encoder doesn't have to support the feature, so we can mark any MP4, including Handbrake, even though it doesn't have an edit-list feature.

Let me know what you find on the marking side and/or send me a sample. I haven't seen that issue. If there are no markers, then the iPad viewer acts like that: tapping the fast forward skips forwards a few seconds.


----------



## tannebil

Thanks. I'll check the chapter marks in OS X next time and let you know what I find.


----------



## dantruong

Mot khi cac ban co nhu cau ve dịch vu lap internet fpt binh dinh thi co the lien he voi cong ty lap internet fpt quy nhon cua chung toi.

Xem thêm >>> Đăng ký lắp mạng internet fpt Tân Bình

Den voi cong dong lap internet fpt buon ma thuot cac ban se duoc thoai mai lua chon goi cuoc dich vụ lap internet fpt tay ninh lắp mạng fpt tây ninh - đăng ký internet fpt tây ninh giá rẻ va mot so dịch vu di kem nhu: lap internet fpt cao bang lắp mạng fpt cao bằng - đăng ký internet fpt cao bằng -. Den voi chung toi se lam cho quy khach duoc hai long ve lap internet fpt khanh hoa Lắp mạng fpt khánh hòa - đăng ký internet khánh hòa tại nhà giá rẻ cho moi nguoi.
Chi tiết mạng xã hội liên quan đến mạng fpt.
Lắp Mạng Internet FPT Long Biên. - Linux Mint Forums
Hành Trình Thăm Quan Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên, Đồng Nai - Welcome - Cục Thống Kê TP.HCM
Lắp Mạng Internet FPT Thái Nguyên - OpenCart Community
Lắp Mạng Internet FPT Quận Ba Đình, Tp Hà Nội
Lắp Mạng Internet FPT Thái Bình - OpenCart Community
Eclipse Community Forums: C / C++ IDE (CDT) » Problem about install Eclipse in osx | The Eclipse Foundation
Problem about Set focus on control
Ways to create sequence from table
dulichviet's Profile : The Official Microsoft IIS Forums
Hong Kong Airport and Aviation | HKG - Page 243 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## tannebil

dantruong said:


> Here is what I am interested.
> Looks great so FAR - certainly the painfully slow performance I encountered with iTivo is GONE.
> I agree with the enhancement request - we need more present encoding format/settings for new devices. I.e iPad normal, retina, MBA, etc.
> Thanks,


You can create an encode format you want in about a minute by copying an existing Handbrake format and changing the Video Options line to be the Handbrake preset desired.

https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets

I personally never found much value in encodes above the AppleTV resolution and that encode will work with pretty much everything. Higher resolutions mean larger files, longer encodes, and more device limitations without much, if any, difference in the picture quality. Unless you are a videophile working with broadcast quality (I have cable) recordings, higher resolutions are not worth the bother.


----------



## djl25

How can I debug comskip? Since updating to the latest version, it doesn't seem to be working at all. I DO have 'can skip commercials' checked, and have 'skip commercials' selected under options, but my videos save with all commercials still intact.


----------



## kcossabo

I have been running this version fine, and then a few days ago, it stopped 'seeing' the Roamio. It did see the Premier and the HD.

I can ping the Roamio
I added via it's IP, nothing
I downloaded the 2.3.1 Beta and it asked for a media key for it, then it saw the Roamio as the 'forced' name?

I am working but odd that this happened after last TiVo connection.


----------



## Unix_Beard

Discovered cTivo a week ago after wondering whatever happened to TivoDecode. I've loved it so far. Such an advancement over the old days.

I've downloaded successfully many shows but have one show that just won't download at all - Game of Thrones. I can download other current HBO shows. Is there a technical reason GoT won't download? It tries and ultimately fails on two different Tivos in the house. Before I waste more time on this, I was just wondering if some shows had some sort of funky flag set to prevent download.

(Toast 10 downloads the show perfectly fine in .Tivo format.)

Edited to add: I changed the format in the Queue area to "Decrypted Tivo Show" and the download actually started. So for some reason, the setting of "H.264 Medium Quality" didn't work. It's yet to be seen whether this file completes as presumably an mpeg2 file...


----------



## jonbig

Unix_Beard said:


> Discovered cTivo a week ago after wondering whatever happened to TivoDecode. I've loved it so far. Such an advancement over the old days.
> 
> I've downloaded successfully many shows but have one show that just won't download at all - Game of Thrones. I can download other current HBO shows. Is there a technical reason GoT won't download? It tries and ultimately fails on two different Tivos in the house. Before I waste more time on this, I was just wondering if some shows had some sort of funky flag set to prevent download.


Yup, most if not all set the do-not-copy bit on HBO and other pay channels, and TiVo stops such shows from being extracted. Be glad you aren't with a cable provider that sets the bit on almost all channels all the time.


----------



## orinaccio

I am observing a synchronization issue with subtitles created by cTivo. 

Using 2.3.1 cTivo version, and the AppleTV preset (both mencoder and Handbrake) generates a .srt file that are inconsistently out of synch.

Usually ccextractor generates .srt files that are out of synch by 2 milliseconds, and timeshifting the entire .srt file by whatever length of time it is out of synch for usually fixes the problem throughout the entire video. 

However with .SRT files created by cTivo, I will "fix" the synchronization in the beginning of the video but the subtitles towards the end of the video are still out of synch. I hadn't really noticed this before on television shows but it is a big issue with longer programming such as movies, so it is possible the desynch issue gets progressively worse the longer the video is. 

To test this, I downloaded the movie using the Tivo preset, and ran my own compiled ccextractor build on it, and was able to generate a normal .srt file with consistent synchronization from beginning to end (I still had to adjust for the usual 2 milliseconds but after doing so the subtitles were fine beginning to end)

Anyone experience this - I cannot explain why this is occurring - I have never come across this problem using my own build of ccextractor in the past. 

Normally I would switch to using the Tivo preset, but the other video processing apps that I use do not play well with the output format that Tivo generates so that is not an option for me.


----------



## chmedly

mackworth said:


> So, I pulled up the original iTiVo formats, and you're right. There is one called decrypt/copy that does support comskip. Basically, it's running it through mencoder with the following options, so you could create the same format in cTiVo:


Over the past couple months I acquired a newish iMac and it has no problem transcoding the raw mpg files in Plex to the Chromecast. Instead of cTivo I've been using KMTTG because it kind of worked right out of the box doing comskip on the raw mpg files. I'll give cTivo a try with the settings you posted.

But I'm having a different problem. Every once in a while I'll record a show with a little glitch in it and neither KMTTG or cTivo will download the entire show. The resulting file stops at the glitch. When playing the show straight from the Tivo I see/hear the glitch but it can play through the glitch. I'm clueless about how to fix this. I thought about trying to record the show from the box over firewire but then realized that this Tivo box has no firewire port. And after doing some reading on the topic I realize that even if it did have the port, it's probably encrypted.


----------



## jonbig

But I'm having a different problem. Every once in a while I'll record a show with a little glitch in it and neither KMTTG or cTivo will download the entire show. The resulting file stops at the glitch. When playing the show straight from the Tivo I see/hear the glitch but it can play through the glitch. I'm clueless about how to fix this. I thought about trying to record the show from the box over firewire but then realized that this Tivo box has no firewire port. And after doing some reading on the topic I realize that even if it did have the port said:


> Unfortunately, there appears to be nothing that can be done about this. This is a bug/feature of the download feature of the built-in web server on the TiVo.
> 
> I have verified this by directly connecting to the TiVo via a web browser and selecting the download link for a problem show. The download always terminates at the same point of the glitch.


----------



## tannebil

If rebooting the Mac and the TiVo doesn't fix the transfer problem, you can try transferring the show to a PC using TiVo2Go and then transferring it back. That's worked for me with a couple of stubborn files. I'll be the first to admit it's not the most practical solution if you don't already have a PC with TiVo2Go.


----------



## El Maestro

Hi all. Started using cTivo tonight...great program! I'm running into an issue with one episode of one show (I've downloaded, com skipped, and encoded dozens of others, but this one episode is keeps failing). What happens is that the episode downloads, the ad-detect process completes (though the progress bar sometimes moves backwards; it does eventually complete), and then when the encode should start, it throws a download failed error message and retries. This happens in a loop over and over again.

In my log, there's an entry for this file that says:

7/1/14 12:04:33.985 AM cTiVo[5619]: sandbox extension creation failed: file system representation creation error for path: [/Users/***/Desktop/Encoded Videos/Avatar: The Last Airbender/Avatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.mp4]

and another:

7/1/14 12:04:33.985 AM cTiVo[5619]: __CFPasteboardCreateSandboxExtensionDataFromCFData : failed to obtain sandbox extension data for url [file:///Users/***/Desktop/Encoded%20Videos/Avatar:%20The%20Last%20Airbender/Avatar-%20The%20Last%20Airbender-%20The%20King%20of%20Omashu.mp4]

Any idea what "sandbox extension data" is and why this one episode throws this error?


----------



## mackworth

Hi, glad you like the app. Those sandbox messages are generally not indicative of a problem, especially as our app is not sandboxed. Our actual logs are in ~/Library/Logs/cTiVo folder. 

However, in this case (assuming that it is indeed this Avatar episode), there is a good clue there: that colon in the series name. Colons are not allowed in file names. We map them to a dashes in the show name, but in looking at your question and checking the code, I just realized we're doing that AFTER we pull out the subdirectory to create, rather than before. 

So, first question, is this is first/only Avatar show? 

Two experiments: first, use the Finder to manually create a folder in ~/Desktop/Encoded Videos named "Avatar- The Last Airbender", and then see if it fails. Because we map the filename itself before we open it, this should work. If it doesn't, try turning off "create sub-folders for series" in preferences and see if it works. 

If it doesn't, then set logging to Detail in Preferences, run it again and see if there are more helpful error messages.


----------



## El Maestro

Thanks, I'll do both of those when I get home. I was able to do 19 other Avatar episodes without issues (though one or two said it failed but worked on the retry; it's just this one stubborn ep). 

I looked more closely at the log last night and saw that right before the sandbox error, mencoder is crashing. I'm using the Apple TV preset with no changes or anything. 

I'll get you a detailed log tonight! Thanks so much for checking here and supporting the product. Do you guys have a kickstarter or anything? I'd contribute...


----------



## El Maestro

I tried the folder name you suggested, and this episode still won't work (though the rest of this season did). Here's the log of the comskip process one of the times I ran it tonight. Encode log will follow. Sorry to post this here and make this thread look like this...

In the system Console, there's a mencoder crash log for every failed attempt. Please let me know if you want to see that too.

Configured Task Chain: dataSource: (null)
dataSink: (null)
Number of Task Levels: 1
---------------------------------------
This level has 1 tasks
Task Name: commercial
Does not require input pipe
Does not require output pipe
Standard Input: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x6000004c0070>
Standard Output: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x6000004c0070>
Standard Error: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x6000004c0070>
basename = (null)
outputFilePath = (null)
logFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//commercialAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.txt
errorFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//commercialAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.err
File Handles: output: 0x0; error: 0x6000004cd900, logFileRead:0x6000004ce7e0, logFileWrite:0x6000004c0070 
Tracking RegEx = (null)
Has completionHandler
Has progressCalc
Has startupHandler
2014-07-01 23:14:32:214 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Starting task commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:32:214 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPathfObject:change:context83>Changing DL status of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command) to Detecting Ads (5)
2014-07-01 23:14:32:214 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2014-07-01 23:14:32:214 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2014-07-01 23:14:32:218 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:32:719 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:32:719 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:32:719 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:33:220 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:33:221 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:33:221 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:33:722 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:33:722 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:33:722 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:34:223 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:34:223 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.050000
2014-07-01 23:14:34:224 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:34:723 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:34:723 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:34:724 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:35:224 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:35:224 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.080000
2014-07-01 23:14:35:226 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:35:725 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:35:725 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.080000
2014-07-01 23:14:35:726 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:36:225 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:36:225 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.100000
2014-07-01 23:14:36:227 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:36:727 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:36:727 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.100000
2014-07-01 23:14:36:727 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:37:227 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:37:227 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.130000
2014-07-01 23:14:37:229 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:37:728 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:37:729 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:37:729 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:38:230 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:38:230 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.160000
2014-07-01 23:14:38:231 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:38:731 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:38:731 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.160000
2014-07-01 23:14:38:732 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:38:865 MTTiVo>manageDownloads643>Stargate Command got manageDownload notification MTNotificationDownloadDidFinish
2014-07-01 23:14:38:865 MTTiVo>[email protected]>Checking Stargate Command queue
2014-07-01 23:14:38:866 MTTiVo>[email protected]>Stargate Command Checking for new download
2014-07-01 23:14:39:232 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:39:232 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.190000
2014-07-01 23:14:39:233 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:39:733 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:39:733 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:39:734 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:40:234 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:40:235 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.220000
2014-07-01 23:14:40:236 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:40:736 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:40:736 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.220000
2014-07-01 23:14:40:736 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:41:237 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:41:237 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.250000
2014-07-01 23:14:41:239 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:41:738 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:41:738 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:41:739 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:42:239 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:42:239 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.280000
2014-07-01 23:14:42:241 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:42:740 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:42:741 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.280000
2014-07-01 23:14:42:741 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:43:242 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:43:242 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.310000
2014-07-01 23:14:43:244 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:43:742 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:43:743 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.310000
2014-07-01 23:14:43:744 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:44:243 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:44:243 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:44:244 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:44:744 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:44:744 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:44:744 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:45:245 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:45:245 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:45:245 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:45:746 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:45:747 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:45:747 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:46:248 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:46:248 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.390000
2014-07-01 23:14:46:249 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:46:749 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:46:749 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:46:749 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:47:250 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:47:251 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.410000
2014-07-01 23:14:47:252 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:47:574 MTDownload>[email protected]>process check OK; 0.41
2014-07-01 23:14:47:752 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:47:752 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:47:752 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:48:253 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:48:253 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:48:253 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:48:754 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:48:755 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.030000
2014-07-01 23:14:48:756 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:49:256 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:49:256 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.030000
2014-07-01 23:14:49:256 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:49:757 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:49:757 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.070000
2014-07-01 23:14:49:759 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:50:258 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:50:258 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:50:259 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:50:760 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:50:760 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.100000
2014-07-01 23:14:50:761 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:51:261 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:51:261 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.100000
2014-07-01 23:14:51:261 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:51:761 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:51:762 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.140000
2014-07-01 23:14:51:763 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:52:263 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:52:263 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.140000
2014-07-01 23:14:52:263 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:52:764 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:52:764 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.180000
2014-07-01 23:14:52:765 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:53:264 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:53:265 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.180000
2014-07-01 23:14:53:266 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:53:765 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:53:765 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.220000
2014-07-01 23:14:53:767 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:54:266 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:54:266 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.220000
2014-07-01 23:14:54:267 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:54:766 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:54:767 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.260000
2014-07-01 23:14:54:768 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:55:267 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:55:267 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.260000
2014-07-01 23:14:55:268 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:55:768 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:55:768 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.300000
2014-07-01 23:14:55:769 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:56:268 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:56:268 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.300000
2014-07-01 23:14:56:269 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:56:769 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:56:769 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.340000
2014-07-01 23:14:56:771 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:57:270 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:57:270 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:57:271 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:57:770 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:57:771 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:57:771 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:58:271 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:58:271 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:58:271 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:58:772 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:58:772 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:58:772 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:59:272 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:59:272 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:14:59:272 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:14:59:773 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:14:59:773 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.440000
2014-07-01 23:14:59:775 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:00:274 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:00:274 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.440000
2014-07-01 23:15:00:275 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:00:774 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:00:774 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.480000
2014-07-01 23:15:00:776 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:01:275 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:01:275 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.480000
2014-07-01 23:15:01:276 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:01:776 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:01:776 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.520000
2014-07-01 23:15:01:777 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:02:276 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:02:276 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.520000
2014-07-01 23:15:02:277 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:02:777 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:02:777 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.560000
2014-07-01 23:15:02:779 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:03:278 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:03:278 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.560000
2014-07-01 23:15:03:279 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:03:778 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:03:778 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.590000
2014-07-01 23:15:03:780 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:04:279 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:04:279 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.590000
2014-07-01 23:15:04:280 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:04:780 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:04:780 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.630000
2014-07-01 23:15:04:781 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:05:280 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:05:280 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.630000
2014-07-01 23:15:05:281 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:05:781 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:05:781 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.670000
2014-07-01 23:15:05:783 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:06:282 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:06:282 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:15:06:283 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:06:782 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:06:782 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.710000
2014-07-01 23:15:06:784 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:07:283 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:07:283 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.710000
2014-07-01 23:15:07:284 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:07:783 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:07:784 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.740000
2014-07-01 23:15:07:785 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:08:284 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:08:284 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.740000
2014-07-01 23:15:08:285 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:08:785 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:08:785 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.770000
2014-07-01 23:15:08:786 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:09:285 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:09:286 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.770000
2014-07-01 23:15:09:286 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:09:786 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:09:786 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.810000
2014-07-01 23:15:09:788 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:10:287 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:10:287 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.810000
2014-07-01 23:15:10:288 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:10:787 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:10:787 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.840000
2014-07-01 23:15:10:789 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:11:288 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:11:288 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.840000
2014-07-01 23:15:11:289 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:11:789 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:11:789 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.880000
2014-07-01 23:15:11:790 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:12:289 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:12:290 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.880000
2014-07-01 23:15:12:291 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:12:790 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:12:790 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.910000
2014-07-01 23:15:12:792 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:13:291 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:13:291 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.000000
2014-07-01 23:15:13:292 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:13:791 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:13:792 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.950000
2014-07-01 23:15:13:793 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:14:292 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:14:292 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.950000
2014-07-01 23:15:14:293 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:14:793 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:14:793 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:14:796 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:15:293 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:15:294 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:15:296 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:15:794 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:15:795 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:15:796 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:16:295 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:16:295 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:16:297 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:16:795 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:16:796 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:16:797 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:17:296 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:17:296 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:17:297 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:17:797 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:17:797 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:17:797 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:18:297 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:18:298 MTTask>[email protected]>New progress value for commercial is 0.990000
2014-07-01 23:15:18:298 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTTask>[email protected]>Finished task commercial of show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu with completion code 1 and reason exit
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTDownload>[email protected]>Finished detecting commercials in Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPathfObject:change:context83>Changing DL status of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command) to Ads Detected (6)
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2014-07-01 23:15:18:798 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2014-07-01 23:15:18:818 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:18:818 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>


----------



## El Maestro

Here's the encode log, it's right after what's above. I think the error is in here:

Configured Task Chain: dataSource: (null)
dataSink: (null)
Number of Task Levels: 1
---------------------------------------
This level has 1 tasks
Task Name: encode
Requires input pipe
Does not require output pipe
Standard Input: <NSConcretePipe: 0x60000063b7a0>
Standard Output: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x6000004cec40>
Standard Error: <NSConcreteFileHandle: 0x6000004cdd60>
basename = (null)
outputFilePath = (null)
logFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//encodeAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.txt
errorFilePath = /tmp/ctivo//encodeAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.err
File Handles: output: 0x0; error: 0x6000004cdd60, logFileRead:0x6000004d1f00, logFileWrite:0x6000004cec40 
Tracking RegEx = (null)
Has completionHandler
Does not have progressCalc
Has startupHandler
2014-07-01 23:15:18:818 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Starting task encode for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:18:819 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPathfObject:change:context83>Changing DL status of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command) to Encoding (7)
2014-07-01 23:15:18:819 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2014-07-01 23:15:18:819 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2014-07-01 23:15:18:823 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>Rescheduling
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>Rescheduling
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>Rescheduling
2014-07-01 23:15:19:069 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Rescheduling
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Rescheduling
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Canceling of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>download write fail2: *** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Broken pipe; Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Closing taskChainHandle for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Canceling task commercial for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTTask>[email protected]>Terminating task commercial
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>closed filehandle
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTTiVoManager>encodeFinished1313>Num encoders after decrement from notification MTNotificationShowDownloadWasCanceled is 0 
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Waiting 0.000002 seconds for write data to complete during cancel
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu cleaningup files
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>deleting Lockfile /tmp/ctivo//Avatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.lck
2014-07-01 23:15:19:070 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file Avatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu_S01E05.jpg
2014-07-01 23:15:19:071 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.edl
2014-07-01 23:15:19:071 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.log
2014-07-01 23:15:19:071 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.mpg
2014-07-01 23:15:19:098 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.txt
2014-07-01 23:15:19:098 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file encodeAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.err
2014-07-01 23:15:19:098 MTDownload>[email protected]>Deleting tmp file encodeAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.txt
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTDownload>rescheduleShowWithDecrementRetries168>Stalled at Encoding, restarting download of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu with progress at 0.000000 with previous check at 2014-07-02 03:14:47 +0000
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1254>Growl: TiVo show failed; retrying.../Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu: Can't Download
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTDownload>rescheduleShowWithDecrementRetries185>Decrementing retries to 2
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPathfObject:change:context83>Changing DL status of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command) to (0)
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2014-07-01 23:15:19:099 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2014-07-01 23:15:19:103 MTFormat>[email protected]>For format Audio only (ffmpeg MP3)(For people who want to listen to the show
audio: mp3 at 192kbps) Encoder: ffmpeg =>.mp3, couldn't find ffmpeg in (
"/usr/local/bin/%[email protected]",
"/opt/local/bin/%[email protected]",
"/usr/local/%[email protected]/bin/%[email protected]",
"/opt/local/%[email protected]/bin/%[email protected]",
"/usr/bin/%[email protected]",
"%[email protected]"
) 
2014-07-01 23:15:19:324 MTTask>[email protected]>Tracking encode for show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu
2014-07-01 23:15:19:324 MTTask>[email protected]>Finished task encode of show Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu with completion code 8 and reason uncaught signal
2014-07-01 23:15:19:324 MTTask>[email protected]>Task encode failed
2014-07-01 23:15:19:325 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>Tracking task chain
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTTiVo>manageDownloads643>Stargate Command got manageDownload notification MTNotificationDownloadQueueUpdated
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTTiVo>[email protected]>Checking Stargate Command queue
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTTiVo>[email protected]>Stargate Command Checking for new download
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTTiVo>[email protected]>Num encoders after increment in MTTiVo Stargate Command for show "Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu" is 1
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTDownload>[email protected]>Starting 6 download for Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command); Format: AppleTV; Skip commercials; Keep after iTunes; 
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTDownload>[email protected]>encoder is /Users/stargatecommand/Downloads/cTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/mencoder
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTDownload>observeValueForKeyPathfObject:change:context83>Changing DL status of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command) to Downloading (1)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table from DownloadStatusChanged
2014-07-01 23:15:23:103 MTDownloadTableView>[email protected]>Reloading DL table
2014-07-01 23:15:23:108 MTDownload>[email protected]>configuring files for Avatar: The Last Airbender: The King of Omashu (Stargate Command)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:109 MTDownload>[email protected]>setting encodepath: /Users/stargatecommand/Desktop/Encoded Videos/Avatar- The Last Airbender/Avatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.mp4
2014-07-01 23:15:23:109 MTTiVoShow>retrieveTVDBArtworkIntoPath371>downloading artwork at [media]http://thetvdb.com/banners/episodes/74852/155939.jpg[/media]
2014-07-01 23:15:23:109 MTTask>taskWithName:download33>Creating Task decrypt
2014-07-01 23:15:23:109 MTTask>taskWithName:download33>Creating Task commercial
2014-07-01 23:15:23:110 MTDownload>[email protected]>comskip Path: /Users/stargatecommand/Downloads/cTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/comskip
2014-07-01 23:15:23:110 MTDownload>[email protected]>comskip args: (
"--ini=/Users/stargatecommand/Downloads/cTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/comskip.ini",
"/tmp/ctivo//bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.mpg"
)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:110 MTTask>taskWithName:download33>Creating Task encode
2014-07-01 23:15:23:110 MTDownload>getArguments817>arguments: (
"-of",
lavf,
"-ofps",
30,
"-lavfopts",
"format=mp4",
"-ovc",
x264,
"-x264encopts",
"nocabac:level_idc=30:bitrate=2000:threads=auto:bframes=0:global_header",
"-vf",
"pp=lb,dsize=960:540:0,scale=-8:-8,harddup"
)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:111 MTDownload>getArguments817>arguments: (
"-channels",
2,
"-oac",
faac,
"-faacopts",
"mpeg=4bject=2:raw:br=128"
)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:111 MTDownload>getArguments817>arguments: (
"-hr-edl-seek"
)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:111 MTDownload>[email protected]>encoderArgs: (
"-of",
lavf,
"-ofps",
30,
"-lavfopts",
"format=mp4",
"-ovc",
x264,
"-x264encopts",
"nocabac:level_idc=30:bitrate=2000:threads=auto:bframes=0:global_header",
"-vf",
"pp=lb,dsize=960:540:0,scale=-8:-8,harddup",
"-channels",
2,
"-oac",
faac,
"-faacopts",
"mpeg=4bject=2:raw:br=128",
"-hr-edl-seek",
"-o",
"/Users/stargatecommand/Desktop/Encoded Videos/Avatar- The Last Airbender/Avatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.mp4",
"-edl",
"/tmp/ctivo//bufferAvatar- The Last Airbender- The King of Omashu.edl",
"-"
)
2014-07-01 23:15:23:111 MTTaskChain>[email protected]>


----------



## El Maestro

Small update: I was able to get this episode downloaded by choosing the "HandBrake Apple TV" preset instead of the "Apple TV" preset. The HandBrake one doesn't use comskip so I think whatever the issue is it's there. Let me know if you want to see more logs or if I should take this issue to github or something.


----------



## mackworth

Ah, sorry for delay. For some reason I don't get notifications on this thread. 

It's pretty clear that mencoder is crashing on launch with this file. I don't see any reason that would be the case. You could try turning off commercial skipping and see if that's the reason, but it's happening in less than two tenths of a second of launch, so I don't think that'll work. 

Switching to Handbrake fixed it, because HB has its own encoder. 

So, if you want to pursue it, you'd have to take the file to the mencoder folks. I can help you isolate it and show which command line generates the problem, but can't really get into why mencoder crashes with that combination. Up to you.


----------



## Welshdog

I wanted to use cTivo to back up an ailing Series 3. I would like to able to pull the shows back into the Tivo after I make repairs on it. What file format should I select in cTivo to make this possible?


----------



## mackworth

If you have enough disk space, the fastest is to use "Decrypted TiVo Show". This pulls it over, but leaves in MPEG2. Be sure "Export pyTiVo MetaData" is enabled before you start. Then use pyTiVo to pull it back to your TiVo after you're done.


----------



## Welshdog

mackworth said:


> If you have enough disk space, the fastest is to use "Decrypted TiVo Show". This pulls it over, but leaves in MPEG2. Be sure "Export pyTiVo MetaData" is enabled before you start. Then use pyTiVo to pull it back to your TiVo after you're done.


Thank you - I got it set up. Now if I can just get the shows transferred between random crashes I'll be good.


----------



## mackworth

Yeah, unfortunately Tivo won't restart a transfer in the middle of a show. 

One odd suggestion: put the tuners onto a non-existent channel. If the CPU isn't showing anything on the screen, transfers go faster.


----------



## kcossabo

Does anyone know if cTiVo can be set not to put files in <user>>Movies>TiVoShows
Not sure why they get there but it is on the boot drive and it keeps filling up. I set iTunes to use the other drive, and the Temporary drive via advance settings to be on the other drive, but files keep getting put there.


----------



## mackworth

If you just hit the "Choose" button next to download folder, it should let you pick another folder. If that folder doesn't exist (e.g. external drive is unplugged), ctivo will revert to ~/Movies/TivoShows


----------



## kcossabo

that was easy... thanks... 

Next question, is there a cycle time that cTiVo takes a break, before the next set of downloads?

I am a month behind on 10 series, and when I just checked, nothing encoding, nothing downloading. I could quit cTiVo with no complaints, and when I re-launch it, it starts a download. It was not doing this before I quit. It is like there is a wait 5 minutes before next download or something???


----------



## mackworth

I did find a condition cTivo can get into wherein it will not immediately launch the next download after finishing a previous pair of shows. I have a fix, but haven't had time to do enough testing (on this and some other minor fixes that need testing). FYI, it actually should recover by itself on the next Tivo check, but that may take up to 15 minutes. The manual workaround for the moment is to just reload the queue yourself (Cmd-R). it should then realize that it actually does have work to do and immediately launch the next one.


----------



## kcossabo

Thank you, look forward to the fix when you get to it. I wanted to make sure there was not an obvious button I was missing on that issue as well 

EXCELLENT project.


----------



## jerry7171

Hello.

I&#8217;ve been using cTiVo since I became aware of it and really like it. It has a much slicker interface and generally works without much need to play with settings. I had been using KMTTG before that but found that it was a bit fiddly and picky. 

I use cTiVo to import shows from my TiVo for archiving in my iTunes library, but I like to remove the commercials first. I usually have cTiVo decrypt and encode the shows into H.264 at medium quality as they will import nicely into Final Cut Pro X for editing.

I had been aware of comskip but until recently I&#8217;d never actually tried it. I was pleasantly surprised by how well it seemed to work. I thought my archived shows would benefit from also having the closed captions included too.

So, I&#8217;ve changed the preferences so cTiVo will bring over a show, decrypt it, grab the closed captions and run comskip and encode it into an H.264 file. I don&#8217;t actually have comskip cut the file, but instead just mark the points where commercials start and end. I still prefer to fine tune the final editing myself in FCPX, but I&#8217;m finding myself running into a few problems.

The H.264 will import just fine into FCPX, but none of the chapters marking the commercials show up and the closed captions aren&#8217;t in it either. Am I doing something wrong?

I&#8217;m guessing my problems might lie with using FCPX for editing? I have been using Google and it looks like importing closed captions into FCPX is a black art (for a regular nobody like me). I think it might be the same for chapters? 

Is there a setting I should prefer in cTiVo to make my editing in FCPX easier or should I look at different editing software? Or does my workflow need to change?

Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## mackworth

Sorry for the delay, but I spent some time researching this, and I can't find anyone who's successfully used FCPX importing MP4 chapters. I also haven't found any good editor that will allow that. Handbrake and Subler recognize the chapters fine and you can edit them there, but there's no ability to cut the chapters out. Sorry to not be more help.


----------



## mackworth

Happy to announce version 2.4.0.


Estimated completion times
Simplified window
New Drag/Drop options
Added access to TheMovieDB posters for movies
Option to choose to trust TVDBs episode numbers over TiVo's
Better background transfer management and Rate limiting for TVDB
Show Logs command; many other logging improvements
Many other bug fixes and improvements

To get it, you can "Check For Updates" or download from cTiVo v2.4.0


----------



## steinbch

Thanks for your great work!

One suggestion that I have would be to update the HandbrakeCLI to the latest version so that it is 64bit. I don't know if it really makes a difference, but I went in and replaced it myself and then was able to create presets with the newer (condensed) list that Handbrake has now.


----------



## mackworth

Hi, thanks for your nice comments!

Actually, cTiVo version 2.4.0 does include version 0.10.1 (the latest version available as of the last beta test of 2.4.0), which is 64bit and does have the latest presets even compared to 0.10.2 which shipped last month.


----------



## steinbch

Interesting...if I remember correctly, the HandbrakeCLI in task manager was showing as 32-bit, but I could be wrong. I also assumed it was the older version of Handbrake because the "Television" preset is no longer one of the listed presets in the Handbrake FAQ. Love the app though (especially once I found the advanced preferences for changing file name formats.


----------



## mackworth

Well, let's see; my copy definitely runs as 64-bit. On the other hand, yes, I see that Television is no longer a listed preset. On the third hand, when one tries it, it works. So apparently deprecated, but still functional. 

I should probably remove in the next release; thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Chas_M

Hopefully this is the right forum for this posting?

After using cTivo very successfully for a while, I have two suggestions for a future enhancement:
1. Provide the capability to import .Tivo recordings from a computer hard disk folder. This would be a great feature since it would also the conversion of .Tivo files previously recorded using Tivo desktop. Such a capability would allow these files to be integrated with iTunes and Apple TV. Tivo Desktop does not work under OS X and the Windows version under parallels is rather unreliable.

2. Provide the ability to record shows using a keyword search option, so that the shows could all be placed in one folder. For example many the of the Harry Potter movies are not part of a series, but have along name that does include harry Potter, and when recorded all become separate shows in iTunes. 

Just some ideas


----------



## mackworth

This is just fine, although I'm a little faster at ctivo's GitHub Issues page.

1) I've had a few requests for this; it's a little harder than it sounds as some of the metadata we use is not available in just the .tivo file. Not impossible, jus tthe way we've architected it makes it not easy. If you have a one-time group to convert, I've provided a terminal script to a few people to migrate them.

2) Well, we do have the first part, where you can use `Edit>New Manual Subscription` and put in `Harry Potter`, which will record all shows with that phrase in the title. On the other hand, I don't think there's any way to tell iTunes to group Movies together, either in the UI or in the API.


----------



## Chas_M

Thank you so much for your help.

I now have both pyTivo and cTivo operational. I am leaning to liking cTivo coupled to iTunes and Apple TV as being the more convenient product. The iTunes and Apple TV interface seems to be more refined. I am sure this is largely personal preference.
Charles


----------



## mackworth

Glad to hear it. Personally, I actually use both (iTunes and pyTiVo); it's nice to be able to get to the files from both devices.


----------



## Chas_M

Is there a reason why cTivo occasionally fails on the file upload and encoding process? Most of the time it works flawlessly uploading files from the Roamio and converting them to .mp4 for display on iTunes/Apple TV.

However once in a while it will fail to complete the process, leaving a "Failed" notation in the DL stage window for the file in question. On the other hand pyTivo uploads the file to the Mac in a .Tivo format.

Is there a log that might show the reason? Can you offer a workaround to correct this problem?

Charles


----------



## mackworth

There are log files available in the Help menu, but you may need to increase the Log level to find the reasons. Typically, what you're describing would result from a failure in the conversion process, where mencoder hits a glitch in the file and fails. So if you're using mencoder, try handbrake or vice versa.


----------



## wmcbrine

Sorry, this doesn't answer your question, but it's a pet peeve of mine: You're misusing the term "upload". What you're describing are downloads. (TiVo Inc. generally uses the more neutral term "transfer".)

I started to type up an explanation, but it's really long.


----------



## Chas_M

I agree. My error. To be unambiguous, the phrasing should be "transfer from System A to System B, i.e. transfer video file from Tivo Roamio to mac computer.

I will use transfer in future.


----------



## Chas_M

mackworth said:


> There are log files available in the Help menu, but you may need to increase the Log level to find the reasons. Typically, what you're describing would result from a failure in the conversion process, where mencoder hits a glitch in the file and fails. So if you're using mencoder, try handbrake or vice versa.


How do I know if encoder or handbrake is being used? How would I change between them?


----------



## mackworth

The encoder is defined in the Format, so you can see which encoder each Format is using, and what parameters in the Edit>Edit Formats command.


----------



## Chas_M

mackworth said:


> There are log files available in the Help menu, but you may need to increase the Log level to find the reasons. Typically, what you're describing would result from a failure in the conversion process, where mencoder hits a glitch in the file and fails. So if you're using mencoder, try handbrake or vice versa.


Is the glitch a failing on the Tivo side when the show was first recorded?

Does "Handbrake" offer any more reliability than "mencoder" in dealing with this type of infrequent failing?

If Handbrake is better, then how do I get a copy and install it?

Again your help is much appreciated
Charles


----------



## mackworth

A copy of both mencoder and Handbrake are built into ctivo. Yes, these glitches are probably due to glitches in the digital streams sent over from the TiVo. Some find mencoder has more glitches, but that it's generally faster. So if you pull down the Format list you will see several Handbrake formats built in.


----------



## solutionsetc

I have a brand new Bolt here, and in both iTiVo and cTiVo, I am seeing some episodes listed multiple times (anywhere from twice to six times). The duplicated episodes all display identical info (including the tivo ID). 

If I use a browser to check the Bolt, there are no duplicates (other than the TS and PS containers).

Everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## mackworth

Do you have more than one TiVo listed? Can you post a picture?


----------



## solutionsetc

mackworth said:


> Do you have more than one TiVo listed? Can you post a picture?


I have a Bolt and a Mini, with only the Bolt showing up.


----------



## mackworth

Fascinating. Can you set logging to verbose , quit and re-start, let it load, then post the log?


----------



## solutionsetc

Sure. Log is at:

http://solutionsetcetera.com/stuff/com.cTiVo.cTiVo2015-10-1818-12.log


----------



## mackworth

So, we ask your TiVo for, say, the first 15 items. It's skipping some and only returning 12, so we say ok, now give us 13-28, it returns 13-28, but 13-15 are dups of the first group. Very unusual. Easiest fix might be to reboot the TiVo. If not, I'll create a special version for you to try out tonight.


----------



## solutionsetc

Thanks... 

Restarting the TiVo did not change this behavior. Happy to test whatever fix you may have up your sleeve.


----------



## mackworth

Wow, that is some messed up data.

I've given an abbreviated version below, but the general idea is supposed to be the TiVo tells us we have N shows, then we ask for info on shows a->b, and it sends over the details for those, including the URL we use to download a file. Works great even for systems with thousands of shows.

Your system is responding with wrong data every time: so no matter what shows we ask for, we get the same shows over and over. It says you have 38 shows, but is only telling us about 12. I was assuming that I'd have to filter out duplicate shows, but there's nothing beyond those twelve. So even providing a filtering algorithm won't help.

I'd love to know where these shows are showing up in the webUI. Also, does the mobile app work properly?

Anyways, I'm really sorry, but I don't think I can help you make it better...

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...aying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0&ItemCount=15
//So that should be 0-15
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>12</ItemCount>
PGA Tour Golf
NFL Football
NFL Football
Morning Drive
The Green Mile
Last Man Standing
Modern Family
Man of Steel
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...ying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=12&ItemCount=50
//So that should be 12-62 (or actually 12-38, which is how many the TiVo says it has
<ItemStart>12</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>6</ItemCount>
Modern Family
Man of Steel
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...ying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=18&ItemCount=50
<ItemStart>18</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>6</ItemCount>
Modern Family
Man of Steel
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...ying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=24&ItemCount=50
<ItemStart>24</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>6</ItemCount>
Modern Family
Man of Steel
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...ying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=30&ItemCount=50
<ItemStart>30</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>4</ItemCount>
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino

https://DVR-4AE3.local./TiVoConnect...ying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=34&ItemCount=50
<ItemStart>34</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>4</ItemCount>
Castle
Gotham
Iron Man 3
Gran Torino


----------



## solutionsetc

mackworth said:


> Wow, that is some messed up data.


I don't think there is anything wrong with the data, it's just that the number of "shows" you're initially getting doesn't necessarily equal the number of recordings. In this case it is off by 25.

Where does that 25 come from? It seems to be 25 streaming movies I have added to the Bolt, seen under 'my shows/all/streaming movies' in the TiVo interface. I find it interesting that other streaming items attached to series don't seem to be counted, but these 25 movies seem to be. Deleting one of these from the TiVo brought this discrepancy down to 24.

Both the mobile app and the TiVo know these 25 movies are not recordings (see the image below), so there must be a method to get the number of 'recordings' as opposed to the number of shows. Unfortunately I can't tell you what that method is, but you should be able to reproduce this behavior on a bolt by saving some streaming movie links in My Shows.


----------



## mackworth

Yay! Thank you for diagnosing that. I tried to recreate on my Roamio (not having access to a Bolt), but it sent over the correct info (no difference after adding more streaming movies). Nonetheless, I can avoid the duplicate entries and stop asking if I get nothing but duplicates.

Try this version out: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21507587/cTiVo.zip Note that I'm coding blind as I don't have a test case... So if it doesn't work perfectly, please send me the Verbose log again.


----------



## solutionsetc

mackworth said:


> Try this version out...


Hmmm... this build behaves the same way.


----------



## mackworth

Can you post a verbose log file?


----------



## mackworth

Never mind. Found a problem that should fix it. Try this one: ctivo.zip


----------



## solutionsetc

mackworth said:


> Can you post a verbose log file?


It now seems to be behaving as expected. Perhaps some caching issue? It wasn't until I redownloaded the dropbox version AND deleted the release build. But it is now showing only the recordings.

Thanks for your attention on this.

You might have a look at Archivo's source to see if the dev has found a better method for getting a list of just the recordings without repeated asks and duplicate filtering.


----------



## mackworth

We just got out of sync on this thread. Your second download was my revised version. Glad it's working for you. The filtering process is not expensive, so i'll add this into the standard version.


----------



## Dan S

Thanks so much for authoring this great program, very much appreciated. 

I am using it on a 10.10 mac, for the first time, and have an issue/question:

1-My goal is to download HD programs from my roam and preserve 100% of audio and video quality, and be able to view the programs both on my mac, as well as send them back to the tivo at a later date and know the quality has not changes.

What is the better format to use, between "decrypted tivo" and "Mpeg-2 HD". Both seem to result in a .mpg file that the computer and tivo can play back, what are the pros/cons of one profile vs the other?

2-For now, I downloaded a show with the "decrypted tivo" format that is in HD and 5.1 (Jimi Hendrix Electric Church", on showtime, which for some reason was not copy protected like all my other showtime recordings. The original recording on the Tivo has 5.1 sound, displays as 5.1 on my receiver, etc.

The downloaded file on CTivo, when inspected on the computer, is in dolby digital 2.0 sound, the 5.1 sound has been lost or converted to 2.0 somehow.

Is this a known issue, or do I have some setting wrong? I was under the impression that at least for the decrypted tivo setting, nothing is converted or changed, it just strips the encryption and changes it from a .tivo file to a .mpg file, but maybe I misunderstand?

Thanks!


----------



## ShoutingMan

The recent update in 2.4.4
"New feature, in cooperation with William McBrine at pyTivo: Using the latest version of pyTiVo, then the .TXT metadata files are no longer necessary. Instead, cTiVo will embed the TiVo-specific data inside the MPEG files). So you can simply turn off the pyTiVo feature and not worry about having to track the .TXT files together with the video file. The pyTiVo version required has a metadata.py dated 10/12/15 or later. Note: This only works with newly created .MP4, M4V, and .MOV files"


Does this work with Decrypted TiVo Show format, which exports to MPG? If not, what output format do I use to get the metadata embedded in the downloaded show, for subsequent re-uploading via pyTiVo?

Thanks


----------



## mackworth

It does not. .MPG format does not allow that kind of addition. It's any MP4, M4V or MOV type files. You can see which file type is created with which Format in the Edit Formats command.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Do you have a recommendation for one with the least CPU usage on downloading computer or best transfer quality back to TiVo?


----------



## ShoutingMan

Ok, I think I've got it working. I did a basic test, copying a Suggestion with cTivo using the the H.264 Highest Quality. I deleted it from the Tivo (and then permanently deleted it from the Recently Deleted folder) to ensure there's no metadata on the Tivo. Then I Transferred it back to the Tivo, thanks to the latest pyTivo. All the metadata was preserved. Cool. 

I need to run some more trials to make sure it's all working as desired. But this is promising.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Did the newest cTivo remove the metadata text file export feature? Even with the preference option enabled, it doesn't produce the text file

Because transcoding an hour-long show takes 1-3 hours, while downloading takes only 10 minutes, I think I'd be better off downloading decrypted shows and using the metadata for pytivo, rather than the very slow process of transcoding files with embedded data.

Except cTiVo isn't exporting the meta data files any more. Is something I should look at to try and fix this?


----------



## mackworth

There's a mistake in the current one where under certain configs, it won't generate it. A fixed one is here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21507587/cTiVo 2.5 alpha2.zip


----------



## ShoutingMan

mackworth said:


> There's a mistake in the current one where under certain configs, it won't generate it. A fixed one is here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21507587/cTiVo 2.5 alpha2.zip


Thanks. I gave that a quick test with two half-hour downloads and it's working! There's several great apps to try out, but so far I keep finding cTivo to best suit my tastes and needs.

(If I had one wishlist item granted, it would be for folder organization, a la Archivo, while keeping the 'stoplight' icons for show status (recorded, protected, suggestions, etc.)


----------



## ShoutingMan

I'm finding occurrences of cTivo getting incorrect metadata (showing wrong episode numbers, in particular). Should I post or send log files or screenshots on that?


----------



## ShoutingMan

I've found a case where the "episodeNumber" field is missing, though it's known on the TiVo itself before transfer. cTivo shows the episode with the wrong episode number in its UI; after download the field is missing from the metadata text file.


----------



## bob5731

How do I download from a TiVo and skip commercials and upload back to the tivo and apple tv?

cTivo is not skipping commercials.


----------



## mackworth

@shoutingMan there are cases where stick shows one number I the UI And delivers a different one to us. If you enable trustTVDB in Prefs it will try and fix those season/episode numbers

@bob5731 can you clarify what you mean by "not skipping". Are you getting errors, or using a format that won't let you turn it on?

The uploading parts can be done by pytivo. 

Sorry for delay. I do most of the tech support at the main ctivo site on GitHub

Thx


----------



## dmband

I am trying to find a way to get saved tivo shows/files from my tivo to my mac
From there I want to convert them to apple tv

It seems that I need cTivo and then another program like pavtube video converter ???
Please advise if this sounds right based on what I have read
TIA

EDIT installed cTivo and NO shows transfer, a pop up comes up saying failed and retry


----------



## mackworth

Hi; no, you won't need to do another conversion. It should go directly from your TiVo into your iTunes on the Mac and hence available to your AppleTV.

I see your edit. Are you sure your Media Access Key (Media Access Key) is correct? Who's your cable supplier? Which TiVo do you have, and have you enabled it for transfer at tivo.com? There's a quickstart checklist here.


----------



## dmband

mackworth said:


> Hi; no, you won't need to do another conversion. It should go directly from your TiVo into your iTunes on the Mac and hence available to your AppleTV.
> 
> I see your edit. Are you sure your Media Access Key (Media Access Key) is correct? Who's your cable supplier? Which TiVo do you have, and have you enabled it for transfer at tivo.com? There's a quickstart checklist here.


Thanks
Yes the media key is on/correct in the program and at tivo.com
I have verizon, tivo hd and premier
I can see all the shows but nine transfer, I get a pop up in the upper right corner of my screen (under the clock) that says failed will try again. That repeats every few minutes tillI cancel the transfer

I can get transfers to work with Tivo Transfer but I get stuck from there trying to convert to a format I can actually use and/or they downscale hd to sd


----------



## mackworth

Ok, can you post the log to see what's happening? Help>Show logs in Finder


----------



## dmband

mackworth said:


> Ok, can you post the log to see what's happening? Help>Show logs in Finder


Got it to work
not sure why but after a restart its transferring a show now.
I'll play with settings to get the best HD I can unless anyone has a recommendation.
thanks


----------



## jsjurek

tannebil said:


> Sorry for the delay but I've been away for a few weeks.
> 
> My Handbrake CLI dual audio stream rips is:
> 
> -f mp4 -4 -w 960 -e x264 -q 20 --vfr -r 29.97 --pfr -a 1,1 -E faac,copy:ac3 -6 dpl2,auto -R Auto,Auto -B 160,auto -D 2.0,2.0 -x b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50 --verbose=1
> 
> It's a much higher quality rip than needed for an iPhone/iPad but looks great when played on an Apple TV. I decided that I'd take the file size hit to get a single file that looked good on ATV and still worked with my iOS devices. It also means that if I use AirPlay with my ATV, the video looks great (although I only get stereo sound).


Hi, I'm new to cTivo and I am having a hard time creating a custom encode format and wondering if anybody can help me. I want to use HandbrakeCLI with dual audio streams to watch on an AppleTV3.

1. I get audio sync issues when using mencoder, so instead I have been using the Handbrake AppleTV preset

2. I started by duplicating the existing "Handbrake AppleTV" preset and simply copy/pasting the code that tannebil provided above to get dual audio streams. I cannot get it to work. My encode works fine, but I only have one audio track (when viewing the audio tab right on the appleTV, it says "Unknown Audio" but there's only one track).

Note: The source program is movie that I recorded a portion of from TBS, and it's in HD w/ 5.1 dolby digital audio.

So my question is, what am I doing wrong? I attempted to copy the code above directly into the "Video Options for Encoder" field (over-writing the -z"AppleTV 2" that was pre-filled). When that didn't work, I left the -z"AppleTV 2" in the video options field and tried pasting the code into the "Audio Options for Encoder" field. Lastly I tried pasting only the portion of code related specifically to audio (-a ... ) into the audio options and neither of my attempts gave me what I wanted.

I would be grateful if anybody can provide a step-by-step on how to get dual audio streams (I want AC3 pass thru as well as an AAC version that will work on an iPhone). Thanks- apologies if this is supposed to be obvious but I'm just not sure how to supply all the extra coding required even after reading through every post in this thread and visiting the Handbrake Configuration page (I am a handbrake user and have had success within Handbrake itself getting any number of audio streams to select on my ATV3).


----------



## mackworth

Not sure what the issue is exactly here. If you click on the ? next to "encoder to use" there is some help information. Maybe @tannebil can help? If he could export his custom Format, then you could load it in directly.


----------



## tannebil

I don't use that customized format much as most of my rips are using either Handbrake using "-Z"AppleTV" or iPod/iPhone SuperRes. Both formats give me a file I can play on both my Apple TV 3/4 or on my iPhone/iPad. I don't pay that much attention to the sound so I'm not 100% sure I'm getting surround sound out. When I open one of the AppleTV rips in Subler, it shows stereo and surround audio tracks although only the stereo one is checked as "Enabled". But the chapter stops are not clicked as enabled and they work fine so I suspect "Enabled" is a Subler thing.

Here's the Handbrake custom format I was using:

-e x264 -q 24.0 -r 30 --pfr -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 0.0 --audio-copy-mask aac,ac3,dtshd,dts,mp3 --audio-fallback ffac3 -f mp4 -4 -X 640* -Y 360 --loose-anamorphic --modulus 2 -m --x264-preset medium --h264-profile high --h264-level 4.2


----------



## mackworth

@tannebil, if you could use the `File>Export Formats` command and select the custom one, then it will create a text file that can be uploaded and then imported with the `File>Import Formats` command. That will ensure that @jsjurek has it installed the same as you do. Thx!


----------



## tannebil

Format for two audio tracks: stereo and surround.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/164545/Handbrake%20-%202%20audio%20track.plist


----------



## jsjurek

tannebil said:


> Format for two audio tracks: stereo and surround.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/164545/Handbrake%20-%202%20audio%20track.plist


THANK YOU!! I imported the file, by following the file/import formats suggestion by macworth, and now it works like a charm. Very nice - I had a bunch of Blackhawks hockey games that I wanted to get off my Tivo and preserve the DD sound. I do not know what I was doing wrong before, but this fixed it, so thank you for taking the time to provide the settings / file


----------



## droopydog500

Is there a way to increase the number of parallel shows being processed from two? I could not find that configured anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## mackworth

There's a hidden preference, so you'll need to use Terminal:

`defaults write com.ctivo.ctivo MaxNumberEncoders 3`

In my testing, I found it had little effect on total throughput, but do let me know if you find otherwise!


----------



## jfrancini

Have a question for the assembled brain-trust here.

I have a bunch of shows I downloaded with kttmg, which are now in mpeg-2 format, where I planned to run Handbrake over them at another time independently of copying. (The idea was to get them off the TiVo and onto my Mac, which is connected to a FreeNAS fileserver for backup and long-term storage).

Most of the shows are no longer on the TiVo.

So now I have all these files that I'd like to somehow stuff into cTivo's processing queue for HandBrake/iTunes/comskip processing. Is there any good way to add already-copied files so cTiVo can run the rest of the steps?


----------



## Rodney

I really like CTiVo, and most of the time it works no problem.
Every once in a while though, it will fail on a download, and I don't know how to get around it. I use Decrypted TiVo Show for all my downloads, then I use streambaby to watch them on my TiVo's.

Here is an example of a console error with a failed download:

2016-08-08 16:30:24:092 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: TiVo show transferred./Cowboy Canteen: End Download
2016-08-08 16:30:24:108 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: TiVo show failed; retrying.../Cowboy Canteen: Can't Download
2016-08-08 16:30:26:107 MTDownload>[email protected]>write fail1 for Cowboy Canteen (Spellbound); tried 50000 bytes; error: -1
2016-08-08 16:30:26:167 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: TiVo show failed; retrying.../Cowboy Canteen: Can't Download
2016-08-08 16:31:27:262 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: Warning: Show may be damaged/incomplete./Cowboy Canteen: Possible Problem
2016-08-08 16:31:27:638 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: TiVo show transferred./Cowboy Canteen: End Download
2016-08-08 16:31:27:647 MTTiVoManager>notifyWithTitle:subTitle:isSticky:forNotification1290>Notify: TiVo show failed; retrying.../Cowboy Canteen: Can't Download

Is there a workaround here? The movie plays fine on the Tivo.


----------



## mackworth

Hi, Rodney. I do most of the cTiVo support over at https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo/issues. What I would suggest is to increase the Debug level (in Preferences) to Detail and run the show again. That will give more specific information about what might be wrong. You can then post the resulting file (see Help>Show logs) in the github forum.

Although from your description, sometimes certain shows have glitches in the digital stream, which may be invisible or only slightly visible on the TV, but cause the TiVo's transmission to fail mid-way. Not much we can do about that.


----------



## bp888

I've been using cTiVo for a long while and have been happy with it for the most part. Well, something strange has happened lately. Starting 9/27, all the shows that I download in Decrypt mode stops at around 300-400 MB. Shows that were recorded prior to 9/27 no problem. Any shows on and after 9/27, incomplete. cTiVo shows the post-9/27 shows as download completed but they are clearly short of that by their file sizes. They're also unplayable. FYI: Mac OS X Yosemite 10.10.5; TiVo Roamio, cTiVo 2.5 beta 1 (same outcome with previous release, 2.4.? I think). TIA for any help.


----------



## mackworth

Well, I would have guessed it was the H.264 transition, except that 2.5beta1 should have handled that for you. Can you open an issue on the ctivo site? A couple of steps to try. First, download the mediainfo program to look inside the file and see if there's a video stream in the downloaded file
Second: if you could set the logging to Detail and post the results (Help > Show Logs in Finder). 
Third: If you're comfortable reading logs, then look for the line with "Starting URL", then try that URL in your browser. (You'll need user: tivo password: YourMAK). See if it also is truncated.


----------



## bp888

mackworth said:


> Can you open an issue on the ctivo site?


Done



mackworth said:


> look inside the file and see if there's a video stream in the downloaded file


No video stream.



mackworth said:


> Second: if you could set the logging to Detail and post the results (Help > Show Logs in Finder).
> Third: If you're comfortable reading logs, then look for the line with "Starting URL", then try that URL in your browser. (You'll need user: tivo password: YourMAK). See if it also is truncated.


IDK if I did the right steps. But when I open the URL on my browser, I get a .TiVo file with ~ same size as the cTiVo-decrypted .mpg file. Open it and it has no video, only sound.


----------



## yawitz

Huh. I had this same issue occur recently (on 9/25) for one show, and assume there was a problem with just that show. (In the past, if there was a data error within a program, downloads would terminate at the point of the error.) Also, downloading that show directly via the web browser produced the same error described above.

In any case, the error occurred for a show on AMC (Fear the Walking Dead), but did not occur for shows on FX recorded on the same night (such as The Strain). I setup a second recording of the problematic show for sometime today, and will try the download again when I'm back home.

Note that I was using version 2.3.1. I will try the more recent version if the next experiment fails.


----------



## mackworth

Definitely want to upgrade to 2.4.4 anyways; many improvements. If it is the same symptom (audio only), then it's due to your cable company transitioning to H.264, and 2.5 will fix that.


----------



## patmactivo

I have use cTivo on my mac and tivo every once in awhile and it worked great every time then I tried it about a month ago about the time Rovi guide data update and now it fails to download every time.

I used the last release and last 2 beta version of Ctivo.

I have a Roamio and use a MacBook Air mid 2011 with Sierra 10.12 but it also failed El Capitan. 

The other thing my readynas still download my shows.

I do have a log but it's too big to paste it in.


----------



## mackworth

Happy to look at it, but I do need the log. If you go to https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo/issues you should be able to create an issue and attach it there.


----------



## yawitz

A followup to my earlier post:


yawitz said:


> Huh. I had this same issue occur recently (on 9/25) for one show, and assume there was a problem with just that show.
> ...
> In any case, the error occurred for a show on AMC (Fear the Walking Dead), but did not occur for shows on FX recorded on the same night (such as The Strain). I setup a second recording of the problematic show for sometime today, and will try the download again when I'm back home.
> 
> Note that I was using version 2.3.1. I will try the more recent version if the next experiment fails.


I downloaded and tried 2.5b1, and eventually had some success:

First, I tried the show again (as Decrypted TiVo Show), with the same failure.
Then, I ran the channel test for the channel in question (AMCPHD, 798). It registered a "-" for "Use TS" and a check for "H.264?"
Then, I tried downloading (again as a Decrypted TiVo Show). This time it worked.
After this experiment, I tried downloading the file as a MP4 FFMpeg file (expecting it to be equally fast, with no transcoding). This attempt failed. (I'm assuming it's because I hadn't installed ffmpeg on this machine, assuming it was "bundled" with cTiVo). I will try installing that to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## dwight01

Hope this thread is still active and that this is the right place to post: I use cTivo to move shows from my Tivo Bolt when it becomes so backed up that I'm going to lose stuff if I don't move it. Here's my problem - I have to have closed captioning. If I use the format "decrypted tv show" I love the speed of the transfer, but it doesn't capture the captioning. If I use the "default" format its much slower and I have to change each file from .mp4 to .mov in order to play it on my Macbook, but it DOES capture the captioning. I can live with that if I have to , but just wondering if there's a simpler way to get the speed of the decrypted tv show transfer plus the captioning. Thanks.


----------



## mackworth

I do most of the support at Issues · dscottbuch/cTiVo · GitHub, but I can certainly answer this one here. You should try the Decrypt MP4 format (you'll need to enable in UI at Edit>edit formats.). From the wiki:


*Decrypt MP4:* This is a Format for experts. It's very fast, and will copy the video and audio through without re-encoding, so (especially if interlaced) it may be incompatible with iTunes and other systems. Unlike Decrypted TiVo Show below, it converts the file format to MP4, so you can add subtitles, commercial skipping information, and other metadata inside the file.


----------



## dwight001

mackworth said:


> I do most of the support at Issues · dscottbuch/cTiVo · GitHub, but I can certainly answer this one here. You should try the Decrypt MP4 format (you'll need to enable in UI at Edit>edit formats.). From the wiki:
> 
> 
> *Decrypt MP4:* This is a Format for experts. It's very fast, and will copy the video and audio through without re-encoding, so (especially if interlaced) it may be incompatible with iTunes and other systems. Unlike Decrypted TiVo Show below, it converts the file format to MP4, so you can add subtitles, commercial skipping information, and other metadata inside the file.


Thanks for the reply. I used Decrypt MP4 as you suggested. The .mp4 format was not recognized by my Macbook. I tried changing the extension in the name to .mov, a change which works with Decrypted Tivo SHow but, alas, did not work here. Any other suggestions? Thanks again.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

I haven't used cTiVo in a while, so I just installed the 2.5.1 version. I'm able to connect to both TiVos in the house, and the program supplied me with a list of episodes. However, the list isn't complete. In particular, I don't see Rick and Morty in the list of recordings, even via a search. Have they blocked/hidden it somehow, beyond preventing it from being downloaded?

Actually, I realized that all the Adult Swim programs are missing from the Now Playing list.


----------



## tannebil

It's possible they are marked "Copy 0". Go into Preferences and check "Show Protected Shows" to show the episodes CTiVo isn't showing.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

tannebil said:


> It's possible they are marked "Copy 0". Go into Preferences and check "Show Protected Shows" to show the episodes CTiVo isn't showing.


That was it, thanks. I missed that option when scanning the preferences.


----------



## tannebil

Doesn't really help other than understanding why they can't be recorded. Cartoon Network isn't normally a premium channel so I'm surprised the shows are protected. Who is your cable provider?


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

tannebil said:


> Doesn't really help other than understanding why they can't be recorded. Cartoon Network isn't normally a premium channel so I'm surprised the shows are protected. Who is your cable provider?


Optimum/Cablevision


----------



## tannebil

I used the wrong terminology. "Copy Once" are programs that can't be copied off the TiVo (the first copy is the one on the TiVo). 

Some cable systems (Time Warner is notorious) apply that flag on channels where it's not required (normally it's only on channels like HBO) but people have reported little success in getting it changed over the years.


----------



## mackworth

Just a note that the High Sierra upgrade has broken cTiVo's downloading. There's a fix available at Releases · dscottbuch/cTiVo · GitHub


----------



## javabird

mackworth said:


> Just a note that the High Sierra upgrade has broken cTiVo's downloading. There's a fix available at Releases · dscottbuch/cTiVo · GitHub


The 3.0 Release is now available.


----------



## Rodney

I just upgraded and the Decrypted Tivo Show saves as a .ts file instead of the normal .mpg
Is that the expected behavior or did some setting change?


----------



## Rodney

Rodney said:


> I just upgraded and the Decrypted Tivo Show saves as a .ts file instead of the normal .mpg
> Is that the expected behavior or did some setting change?


I will answer my own question. I see that they did indeed make this change:

Change to .ts for unencoded files copied over Transport Stream (for compatibility with PyTiVo)


----------



## Ladd Morse

I'm using the latest version of cTiVo (3.0.1) and find that when downloading shows from my Roamio to my Mac and then testing a pull from the Mac back to the TiVo (I have pyTiVo installed), I lose the close captioning (CC) for that show. Is there some setting in cTiVo or pyTivo I can make to ensure that I get the CC when a show is pulled from the Mac back to the Tivo?


----------



## mackworth

I don't think pyTiVo works with captions. According to this thread, there's a fork by LucasNZ that apparently does support permanently burning the captions into the actual video stream as the video is sent back to the TiVo. There's also a discussion of this on Reddit, suggesting Streambaby or Plex as alternatives.


----------



## Dan203

If you leave it as a .tivo file and don't recode or decrypt the captions should be retained.


----------



## Ladd Morse

Dan203 said:


> If you leave it as a .tivo file and don't recode or decrypt the captions should be retained.


I am unable to find a setting in cTiVo that leaves me with a .tivo file. Would you be so kind as to point out where I might find this option?

Basically, I'm going on a vacation to visit my folks and want to ensure that my Roamio doesn't fill up with recordings while I'm gone. I would like to offload some recordings to free up space, then load them back again when I return. Retaining Closed Captioning would be very helpful; I'm not trying to view the program files on other devices.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> If you leave it as a .tivo file and don't recode or decrypt the captions should be retained.


It also needs to be a TS .TiVo file since we know PS .TiVo files screw up captions.


----------



## mackworth

cTiVo doesn't have the option to just move an encrypted .TiVo file over. However, the decrypting process doesn't damage the embedded captions, so using either Decrypted TiVo Show (for MPG2 .TS files) or Decrypted MP4 (for H.264 .MP4 files) should work. As Kevin says, you should enable .TS for the channels you want in Edit>Channels. 

Note especially if it's an MPG2 channel that you lose the benefits of re-encoding, particularly much smaller file, commercial marking etc, compatibility with other players...


----------



## Ladd Morse

I initially tried the "Decrypted TiVo Show" format when using cTiVo to download shows from the Roamio to my Mac. This resulted in a .ts file. Since it has been suggested the PyTio won't get the .ts file back to the Roamio with Closed Captions intact, can you offer a suggestions as to how to get the .ts file back to the TiVo?


----------



## mackworth

It should work; I just tried one, and it was fine.


----------



## Ladd Morse

Must be something different in your setup from mine; it doesn't work here. My cTiVo preferences shown below

I download the TV show from Roamio to Mac via cTivo. I get a .ts file, a .srt file and a .txt file. Moving the .ts file back to the Roamio via McBrine pyTiVo and I get a working video file with audio, but there are no closed captions. Hitting the "info" button on the remote shows nothing in the CC field.


----------



## moyekj

You have to have a recent version of pyTiVo for sending files back that preserves the TS container, not one that remuxes to PS container. i.e. For mpeg2 pyTiVo needs to send the file as is, not remuxing.


----------



## mackworth

What's GetInfo look like in the Finder on that file? And does the metadata (descriptions, actors, etc) appear properly on the TiVo for the returned file?


----------



## Ladd Morse

Get Info on the Mac looks normal, although the preview never appears. After pulling the file back to the Roamio, the metadata appears to all be there. The first time I play the file, the CC info shows that CC is on, but no captions appear. Any subsequent time the file is played, the CC field is blank and the captions never appear.


----------



## mackworth

Yes, that info looks correct. So, previously I had tried an MP4, but I just tried it again, pulling over a MPG2 with both PS and TS. The PS(MPG) one fails on captions (as expected), but the TS one worked fine.
Which version MacOS? Which version pyTiVo? Can you post the pyTiVo log?


----------



## Ladd Morse

Mac OS 10.13.2 (High Sierra). Most of the files in the pytivo folder are dated February 21, 2016. The terminal window says I'm running python 2.7.11. ffmpeg is version 2.8.2.

Program "News4 at 6" (which has CC) downloaded via cTivo to Mac. At the Roamio, deleted the original file, then pulled the downloaded file back to the Roamio. All program info seen, but the CC field is blank and there are no captions.

Log file "TerminalSavedOutput.txt" attached


----------



## mackworth

Well, the pytivo log definitely shows it transcoding it. I don't know when pytivo was updated to send over the TS stream, but my copy is 2/17. Try updating and see if it still does it.


----------



## Dan203

You should try my version of pyTivo. It's much easier to set up and I have a Mac build.


----------



## mackworth

That’s great to hear. Where is it?


----------



## rgr

mackworth said:


> That's great to hear. Where is it?


I think it's this: pyTivo Desktop with a thread at Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## Ladd Morse

Downloaded the Dan203 version of PyTivo; sorry to go off topic, but the "Easy to Use PyTiVo" discussion thread is 74 pages long and it's going to take me a while to get through it. Do I need to uninstall my current McBrine PyTivo before installed the Dan203 version?


----------



## Dan203

Ladd Morse said:


> Downloaded the Dan203 version of PyTivo; sorry to go off topic, but the "Easy to Use PyTiVo" discussion thread is 74 pages long and it's going to take me a while to get through it. Do I need to uninstall my current McBrine PyTivo before installed the Dan203 version?


No, but you do need to make sure the old one is not running or they'll conflict.


----------



## kingmob

Would it be possible for cTiVo to have an option both to skip commercials and mark them? I like to go through my files after transferring them to check that none of the show was cut. It would be faster if the cuts were also marked with chapters.

Thanks for the great program!


----------



## mackworth

kingmob said:


> Would it be possible for cTiVo to have an option both to skip commercials and mark them? I like to go through my files after transferring them to check that none of the show was cut. It would be faster if the cuts were also marked with chapters.
> 
> Thanks for the great program!


Makes sense; in fact, I can't think why not to add the chapter marks whenever skipping is done.


----------



## kingmob

mackworth said:


> Makes sense; in fact, I can't think why not to add the chapter marks whenever skipping is done.


Fantastic! Thanks for the great app.


----------



## Rodney

I use cTivo, downloading shows to my Mac as TS files, moving them over to a FreeNAS and running them there through PLEX on my TiVos. Works great, but I now have some shows that have been cut into segments (the guide was incorrect so I have one show split in two). I would like to know what is the best way for me to be able to edit these and make them whole. Should I select a different option for downloading within cTiVo, and what program can I use to edit/assemble them?


----------



## mackworth

No way to tell cTiVo these are connected, but it's reasonably straightforward to merge the two files.

You can use the ffmpeg included in cTiVo, but you'll have to use the command line Terminal program.
Unfortunately, ffmpeg is, um, not exactly user friendly.

Assumptions: 
Input files are in the same directory, are both MP4s, and are both either H.264 or MP2 encoded
cTiVo is in your Applications folder.

Edit the following two ugly lines in a text editor:

ls "SHOW1.mp4" "SHOW2.mp4" | perl -ne '$_ =~ s/\n$//; print "file '"'"'$_'"'"'\n"' | \
/Applications/cTiVo.app/Contents/MacOS/ffmpeg
-f concat -safe 0 -protocol_whitelist "file,pipe" -i - -map_metadata 0 -map_chapters 0 -c copy -scodec copy SHOW3.mp4

Change SHOW1, SHOW2, and SHOW3 to your filenames (SHOW3 is whatever new output file name you want).

Then from the Finder, drag the directory containing the two shows onto the Terminal app. This will open a window with the working directory set properly. 
Now, copy and paste the two lines from your text editor (and press return if nothing happens).

After much gobbledy ****, this should create SHOW3 in your same directory. It should copy over audio/video/subtitles, but chapter markers and other metadata don't seem to work.


----------



## mackworth

Or, you could just forget all that and use QuickTime Player!

Join Movie Clips Together with QuickTime Player for Mac


----------



## Rodney

mackworth said:


> Or, you could just forget all that and use QuickTime Player!
> 
> Join Movie Clips Together with QuickTime Player for Mac


Thanks, I'll try that and see how that goes.


----------



## Rodney

mackworth said:


> Or, you could just forget all that and use QuickTime Player!
> 
> Join Movie Clips Together with QuickTime Player for Mac


Well, this didn't work for me. When I tried to save, it appeared to get to the point of the 2nd show and after a few hours just stayed at that point. I gave up on this way. I may try using ffmpeg or maybe I'll just live with the break. 

I appreciate your assistance.


----------

